# 2014/2015 Winter Weather Thread #1



## DDD

Well folks, tomorrow is September 1st and Fall is just around the corner.

Gotten some messages on Twitter and out in public asking me what I thought about this upcoming winter.  Something the old timers like to say "On the weather in July, winter will rely".  

The best thing to do when trying to do a season forecast is to rely on previous years set up as it relates to El Nino, La Nina, Pacific water temps and blocking over Alaska and Greenland.

The 2013 Summer was similar to this past summer, except that the 2014 summer was cooler on average by 2 ° than 2013 summer.  

Also in 2013/2014 winter we got winter shots with a positive to neutral North Atlantic Oscillation.  Usually, you have to have a negative NAO to have a shot at winter weather, but we did it without it.  We did it with the most amazing CAD event I have witnessed.  Augusta and midwest GA got hammered.  A lot of us had the sleet storm of the century.  I have never seen so much sleet!

I think the 2014/2015 winter season has a lot of potential to be bigger than last winter because we look to actually have 2 of the things I personally LOVE for our chances at winter weather.  A negative NAO and a Greenland block.  Neither of which we had last year.

Am I making sense?  

For what it's worth, Joe *******i from WeatherBell.com is calling for one of the coldest SE winters I have ever seen him call for and he is a lover the cold for the NE states.  I think he and I are on the same page in our thinking.  He puts out a lot of material to read that is mostly NE U.S. based, but he has focused some more than normal on the SE because he thinks that is where some big storms loom this winter.  I cannot post his stuff here because he is big on not using his stuff on other internet sites.  He has went after people... I don't need that action.  

I think you better have your cold weather gear for November and December in the deer woods.

One last "intangible".  How many of you have seen those webworm spider webs in the trees?  Last year they were very prevelent.  This year they are even worse and everywhere!!!  

My prediction is that we get 3 really good shots at serious winter weather above Macon and 1 good shot of winter weather south of Macon.

I will update my thoughts probably late Sept and October as we get more information.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I'm definatly ready for Winter to get here.  These threads  are a lot of fun to follow!


----------



## h2ohunter

farmers almanac  calling  for  super  cold  winter


----------



## crackerdave

I feel cooler already!


----------



## doenightmare

Thanks DDD - we ready for sum winter!!!


----------



## Keebs

'ing for a REAL winter here in the south central eastern part of our great state of GEORGIA!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Already started spitting wood!


----------



## elfiii

Got firewood laid on, generator is tuned up and ready to rock.

Bring it!


----------



## GA DAWG

When's it gonna frost imby


----------



## Matthew6

Probably already snowing in North Carolina and Pennsylvania.


----------



## DDD

I predict a good frost on the Halloween pumpkin.


----------



## DEERFU

DDD said:


> I predict a good frost on the Halloween pumpkin.



I sure hope so! I can still remember a few opening days during gun season when it was cool enough for a jacket


----------



## gacowboy

Thanks DDD , Getting that firewood ready !


----------



## todd03blown

Music to my ears!! Getting my firewood next week! Still deciding to buy a generator or not....hmmmmmm


----------



## Greene728

A good old southern winter is just fine! But I could do without that junk from last year again, and heaven forbid anything worse. Keep the polar vortex and single digits up north where they belong. That stuff caused a lot of heartache and misery for many last year. The elderly and very young, and our basic infrastructure just can't handle it. I saw so many flooded homes and belongings lost last year to fires and busted water lines and such to last a good long while. For those wishing for that type weather again, I just have to ask......why???

But as always DDD, thank you very much for what you do in keeping us informed! If old man winter threatens, your posts are my first spot to look for info....


----------



## smokey30725

Bring it on! So sick of the heat and humidity right now. Makes being outside for long periods of time unbearable.


----------



## Matt.M

The visions of this winter's snow storms make these last really hot days of summer even sweeter.

Thanks for the hard work DDD!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Thanks for everything, DDD.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks for the update DDD!! Looking foward to your Winter Weather updates


----------



## smokey30725

I'm ready this year. Z71 has new tires and new transmission, shopping for food monthly now, and installed a propane whole house generator to keep things running smoothly. Bring it on.


----------



## bilgerat

extended forecast shows a cold front blowing through around the Sept 17th with lows in the 50 and highs in the high 60s or low 70s, I cant wait!!!
Might have to sneak off and get in a tree somewhere!


----------



## GA DAWG

I think frost will be early this yr. I mean we had 50s for lows in July. So maybe it'll frost about Oct 15.


----------



## BrotherBadger

It's been unseasonably cool all summer up here. Highs have only been in the low 80s/high 70s, with nights sometimes getting as low as the 40s. That being said, there is NO WAY it will be colder than last year up here. It was historically cold for us for about 3 months.

Still, I'm excited to start feeling that cool fall air again.


bilgerat said:


> extended forecast shows a cold front blowing through around the Sept 17th with lows in the 50 and highs in the high 60s or low 70s, I cant wait!!!
> Might have to sneak off and get in a tree somewhere!



The day before our bow opener is supposed to have highs in the mid 50s with the over night hitting 39(previous week is supposed to be in the high 60s/70s). They gonna be moving!


----------



## DDD

Keep in mind that long range forecast really don't mean squat.  LOL...

I only trust models 72 hours out and even then I am cautious.  

Sitting on the dove field tomorrow... I'm taking my rain gear.  The thunderstorms will pop up tomorrow, good thing is once they pass... even though muggy it will be cooler.

Also, the clouds should build pretty good tomorrow so enjoy some cloud cover.  I have ROASTED sitting on a dove field and the clouds with a little breeze will be welcomed.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Keep in mind that long range forecast really don't mean squat.  LOL...
> 
> I only trust models 72 hours out and even then I am cautious.
> 
> Sitting on the dove field tomorrow... I'm taking my rain gear.  The thunderstorms will pop up tomorrow, good thing is once they pass... even though muggy it will be cooler.
> 
> Also, the clouds should build pretty good tomorrow so enjoy some cloud cover.  I have ROASTED sitting on a dove field and the clouds with a little breeze will be welcomed.



Roasting was my first experience dove hunting, too. I don't think the birds could spread wing without bursting into flames.


----------



## jiminbogart

doenightmare said:


> Thanks DDD - we ready for sum winter!!!



You can have my share. 

A buddy in SD said it was going to be 32 degrees there Thursday with rain/snow mix. Yuck.


----------



## DDD

GFS advertising major cool down next week. High might not break 80 next Sunday.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Nice cool down for the bow opener would be great!


----------



## orrb

I can't wait for cooler weather to get here.  I love cool weather.  I also love being about to us my wood stove..  Come on winter.. <3


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> GFS advertising major cool down next week. High might not break 80 next Sunday.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Polar vortex is coming, polar vortex is coming!  http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/fall-2014-forecast-polar-vortex/31254218


----------



## smokey30725

shakey gizzard said:


> Polar vortex is coming, polar vortex is coming!  http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/fall-2014-forecast-polar-vortex/31254218



Woo hoo!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> GFS advertising major cool down next week. High might not break 80 next Sunday.



come back when it says high inda 40s


----------



## DDD

Not really a winter talk session here, but more just the next 10 days.  

Go wash your truck today.  Its not going to rain for a while.  Also, roll the windows down after you get them clean.  The air is going to dry out and its going to feel a whole lot cooler.

A couple of cold fronts are going to push through and leave behind high pressure which makes for dry air and crisp clear nights.

Looking down the road to October, I really believe late October its going to snap from cool fall to winter in a hurry.  Obviously, I could be wrong but I am really looking for November to be COLD.

We shall see.

One last note.  Apparently my blogging here and on twitter has peeved one of our respected local forecasters.  In his latest blog he takes a shot at everyone and every website that is not a "trusted weather site."

All I will say is I love it when the "experts" get a little competition.  Makes them "get on the stick" a little more.  That's good for everyone!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

All you've ever done is tell people what might be coming this way, more accurately than the big guys have I might add, and warn them to be prepared. 

Who could find harm in that, other than having their egos threatened?


----------



## elfiii

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> All you've ever done is tell people what might be coming this way, more accurately than the big guys have I might add, and warn them to be prepared.
> 
> Who could find harm in that, other than having their egos threatened?



A lot sooner too.

I suspect around the first of December the girls here at the office are going to be asking "What does DDD say?"


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD, You da MAN!


----------



## gacowboy

DDD said:


> Not really a winter talk session here, but more just the next 10 days.
> 
> Go wash your truck today.  Its not going to rain for a while.  Also, roll the windows down after you get them clean.  The air is going to dry out and its going to feel a whole lot cooler.
> 
> A couple of cold fronts are going to push through and leave behind high pressure which makes for dry air and crisp clear nights.
> 
> Looking down the road to October, I really believe late October its going to snap from cool fall to winter in a hurry.  Obviously, I could be wrong but I am really looking for November to be COLD.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> One last note.  Apparently my blogging here and on twitter has peeved one of our respected local forecasters.  In his latest blog he takes a shot at everyone and every website that is not a "trusted weather site."
> 
> All I will say is I love it when the "experts" get a little competition.  Makes them "get on the stick" a little more.  That's good for everyone!



Good work DDD !!! We listen to you and your insight !!


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on winter!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> Not really a winter talk session here, but more just the next 10 days.
> 
> Go wash your truck today.  Its not going to rain for a while.  Also, roll the windows down after you get them clean.  The air is going to dry out and its going to feel a whole lot cooler.
> 
> A couple of cold fronts are going to push through and leave behind high pressure which makes for dry air and crisp clear nights.
> 
> Looking down the road to October, I really believe late October its going to snap from cool fall to winter in a hurry.  Obviously, I could be wrong but I am really looking for November to be COLD.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> One last note.  Apparently my blogging here and on twitter has peeved one of our respected local forecasters.  In his latest blog he takes a shot at everyone and every website that is not a "trusted weather site."
> 
> All I will say is I love it when the "experts" get a little competition.  Makes them "get on the stick" a little more.  That's good for everyone!


Maybe That expert should pay a little more attention to you!!......I saw his comments, but I know who I will pay attention to!!


----------



## blood on the ground

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe That expert should pay a little more attention to you!!......I saw his comments, but I know who I will pay attention to!!



dude I told you it was just a couple of lucky guesses... your better off paying attention to DDD than me!


----------



## Resica

Been getting down into upper 40's a few nights around here. Highs in the 60's next week. Can't be too far away?


----------



## Paymaster

Whoooooooot! Here we go! Winter weather discussions thread! Love this stuff!!!!!!!!!!! DDD! Brother I been waitin all summer for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

I'ma hoping to get at least 2 weeks of fall first!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Thunderstorms this morning followed by great temperatures the rest of the day was a great way to close out summer.  Finally felt like fall this afternoon and evening


----------



## shakey gizzard

shakey gizzard said:


> I'ma hoping to get at least 2 weeks of fall first!



Starting..... now!


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

DDD said:


> One last note.  Apparently my blogging here and on twitter has peeved one of our respected local forecasters.  In his latest blog he takes a shot at everyone and every website that is not a "trusted weather site."
> 
> All I will say is I love it when the "experts" get a little competition.  Makes them "get on the stick" a little more.  That's good for everyone!



I heard him say that on the radio and I read his blog.   I had to chuckle as I thought of these winter weather threads.  Keep up the good work DDD.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## fireman401

Seems winter is on the way.  Say a few cranes flying today.  Don't remember them showing up this early.  Also the Golden Rod is blooming.  That usually means a frost in 6 weeks.
It sure has been nice the last few days.


----------



## orrb

Brad Nitz is calling for a warmer than normal Fall. Is he nuts?  
Everything I have heard has said opposite. I told him that too.


----------



## GA DAWG

Yeah hes crazy. Evidently he aint looked at his persimmon seeds.  Ive cut em open off several trees. All spoons.


----------



## zworley3

Looks like Saturday will be our first real shot of fall like weather. Showing a low of 46 here in the city and a frost warning up in the mountains. 

Hope all your preps are complete.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Supposed to be a low of 41 in Canton.


----------



## blood on the ground

yep nice cool down on the way.


----------



## MCBUCK

This will cover most of NOGA the NOGA Mtns and WNC.  You can prolly take off another 10' for the mountains.  From downtown Chatsworth, to the top of Fort Mtn, 20 mins drive, there is usually a 10'-12' drop in temp in the cooler months;  more of a drop on the east and north slopes and shady hollers where there is not as much sunlight. Leaves are beginning to turn pretty rapidly with the ost recent rain, and will accelerate with the rain tomorrow followed by the cooler temps.  Fall is showing up fast this year, and with more rain expected next week, the leaves will explode by mid October.  Fall is getting here fast, and winter will be quick on it's heels.


----------



## NCHillbilly

They're saying low 30's here Saturday night.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I'm not buying the rain forcast! But there should be some temp records broken Saturday!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> They're saying low 30's here Saturday night.



You have more winter than summer!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

I thought it might frost early. They just keep on saying cooler and cooler for sun morning. I live in a bottom area on a creek. While it may not be a hard frost. We very well may get some sunday morning here. If so it will be the earliest Ive ever saw I think.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> You have more winter than summer!!!



Guess why I don't get ecstatic about the snow threads......


----------



## Paymaster

It is raining in 30170.I hope it moves on out quick.
 I am looking forward to this weekend's temps. I may hit a few Trade Day/Flea Markets, maybe Collinsville and Mountain Top in Alabama.


----------



## GA DAWG

Frost in the 30028 thus morning and it was a pretty goodun.


----------



## Unicoidawg

34 and frost everywhere this morning Cleveland/Helen area


----------



## Bob Shaw

DDD said:


> Looking down the road to October, I really believe late October its going to snap from cool fall to winter in a hurry.



Looks like DDD called this one, right on the money.


----------



## Minner

Had some nasty weather in and around Ringgold this evening. One tornado warning and reports of homes damaged from an earlier system that moved through.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Heavy rain, wind and lots of ice cubes here last night and heavy rain this AM.


----------



## smokey30725

Sounds like this evening may be a repeat of last night. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## zworley3

DDD, are you out there.... You have been quiet, too quiet. 

When are we going to get rid of these 80's


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Very interesting from WxSouth


----------



## GA DAWG

What?


----------



## Nitram4891

It's gon rain


----------



## StriperrHunterr

The whole of Wx's post: 



> The newly released run of GFS shows a trend toward what European Model shows...which is a strongly negative tilting system that blasts through the Southeast, Tennessee and lower Ohio Valleys, then much of the East Coast. This is an image of rain totals ahead of the storm ending Tuesday night (its just beginnng then for eastern VA, MD, DE) The storm forms a strong 850 jet through the TN Valley Monday night , the Apps Tuesday and then strengthens this jet in Virginia and Maryland with a strong 75 knot wind. This evolution usually means severe weather along this line as it comes through with unfortunately, tornadoes in that line. Remember Fall can be another period of Severe Weather, like Spring, since we're changing the seasons.



I don't understand much of that, well enough to relate, but this is what I got out of it, too. 



> It's gon rain


----------



## shakey gizzard

Tuesday's storms could get sketchy!


----------



## GA DAWG

Pretty stormy here now. Been raining all evening.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

It's HOTTT


----------



## StriperrHunterr

More from WxSouth



> I have a very important update on next week's Powerful Fall Storm that will rake the Southeast and East Coast...Animated maps cover the evolution of the event, the squall lines, severe weather, possibility of tornadoes, winds, and the merger ECMWF shows of an offshore tropical or subtropical low that gets absorbed into the Cutoff, even a few flakes of snow in the high peaks of the Apps mid week are possible once the storm has fully cutoff, but not much. All in all, this negative tilting storm has a lot going for it to be one of the strongest, biggest systems since last Spring to affect the Eastern US.


----------



## smokey30725

Great. Still waiting on my tornado shelter to be installed.......


----------



## Minner

Another tornado warning for Ringgold this evening. Nasty bit of weather rolled through Catoosa, Whitfield, etc.


----------



## lbzdually

Minner said:


> Another tornado warning for Ringgold this evening. Nasty bit of weather rolled through Catoosa, Whitfield, etc.



It hit me about a mile from home.  It was raining so hard and the wind was blowing so hard that I could not see the entrance to my driveway.


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like Monday and Tuesday may get interesting up here in NW Georgia. Local forecast says severe weather with torrential rainfall. Glad I mowed today.


----------



## fireman401

Looking interesting Monday and Tuesday....but look at the temps for the opening weekend of gun season!


----------



## malak05

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...FC&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1

FFC seems very concerned for 48 hours out on this system


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Defiantly looks like an interesting start to the fall severe weather season!  Everybody be prepared


----------



## blood on the ground

bring on winter!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Suppose to have some severe thunderstorms here Tuesday.

Better fuel up the generator.


----------



## panfried0419

Doesn't look so good for the morrow


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like my contractor is bailing on my tornado shelter. Supposed to be sending a refund on my deposit. Any GON members know of a reputable storm room builder that services NW GA?


----------



## zworley3

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like my contractor is bailing on my tornado shelter. Supposed to be sending a refund on my deposit. Any GON members know of a reputable storm room builder that services NW GA?



Safebuilder by chance?


----------



## smokey30725

zworley3 said:


> Safebuilder by chance?



Yup. Big thread going on about him on the other site. I am willing to get another builder to install it if he can finish the room. Communication with him right now is spotty at best.


----------



## blood on the ground

43 on the hill here in North Paulding this morning!! Very nice outside!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

It was a brisk morning yesterday out on the boat pre-dawn. Awesome day, though. 6 striper all about 4 lbs, hooks pulled on 2 more that probably would have gone 10, and a magnum 3+ spot with a belly bigger than mine.


----------



## zworley3

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It was a brisk morning yesterday out on the boat pre-dawn. Awesome day, though. 6 striper all about 4 lbs, hooks pulled on 2 more that probably would have gone 10, and a magnum 3+ spot with a belly bigger than mine.



You guys hit Lanier? 

Been a little disappointing this year I am just not seeing the big fish that were there last year.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

zworley3 said:


> You guys hit Lanier?
> 
> Been a little disappointing this year I am just not seeing the big fish that were there last year.



I haven't been out as much as I was the year prior, but even the reports I've heard coming off the water agree with this. 

I think it's because we never solidified the summer pattern very much and they stayed scattered and on the move outside of their "normal" haunts, but I could be wrong.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Sorry, forgot this part, yeah it was Lanier.


----------



## Matt.M

DDD said:


> I predict a good frost on the Halloween pumpkin.



From September 1  ^^^^

Triple D was wrong.  Wrong I say.  By 12 hours, since it is supposed to be our first frost this Saturday, Nov 1.  But technically most pumpkins will still be out so he could be right.   

DDD, when's the Winter Forecast going to be updated?  Is this HOT October going to produce great snow chances for GA this winter?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Just seen this on FB. The animation looks wicked but I can't figure out how to copy it here. 


WxSouth
4 hrs ·

In all the years I've studied old maps in meteorology, I've never seen this. What the models are progging at the jetstream level is practically unprecendented. It takes the northern wave all the way from the Canadian Arctic Archipelago region and drops it all the way south to northeast Georgia, upper SC as a 2 Contoured-cutoff low. Amazing just to see it progged. Not sure if that's going to be right, but the European and GFS are trending toward that kind of "super amplified pattern". I won't be surprised to see snow flurries and snow showers accompany this feature late Friday night in much of eastern half of Tennessee, northern Alabama, Northern Ga and the Carolinas and southwest, southern Va on Saturday. By Saturday daytime, temps at the ground level will be in the 40's, so I'm leaning toward the better snow shower chances in the mountains and west of the mountains, but strange things have happened when upper lows cross this far south.
Take a look at the animation from 18z GFS run:
6,063 Views
LikeLike · · Share · 11723134


----------



## NCHillbilly

We have snow showers in the forecast here for Friday night/Saturday. Highs Saturday supposed to be in the low 40s, lows in the 20s.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> We have snow showers in the forecast here for Friday night/Saturday. Highs Saturday supposed to be in the low 40s, lows in the 20s.



Yup. I've got an outdoor wedding in Knoxville this weekend. 

Gonna be fun.


----------



## todd03blown

The windchill maps are showing temps in the 20's for parts of NGA. Going to be a cold CrossFit workout Saturday morning


----------



## elfiii

OK Trip D. Time to tune in with the down low. The office girls are starting to ask "What does DDD say?"


----------



## crackerdave

elfiii said:


> OK Trip D. Time to tune in with the down low. The office girls are starting to ask "What does DDD say?"


----------



## shakey gizzard

Matt.M said:


> From September 1  ^^^^
> 
> Triple D was wrong.  Wrong I say.  *By 12 hours*, since it is supposed to be our first frost this Saturday, Nov 1.  But technically most pumpkins will still be out so he could be right.
> 
> DDD, when's the Winter Forecast going to be updated?  Is this HOT October going to produce great snow chances for GA this winter?



I noticed that too! Gunna have to cover my peppers!


----------



## NCHillbilly

We're under a winter storm watch here for 3"-6" Fri night-Saturday.


----------



## Nitram4891

NCHillbilly said:


> We're under a winter storm watch here for 3"-6" Fri night-Saturday.



Hopefully it don't stick long so you don't even have to start shoveling so early in the year.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I don't shovel snow, nitraM. I just walk over top of it.


----------



## Resica

NCHillbilly said:


> We're under a winter storm watch here for 3"-6" Fri night-Saturday.



Nice . Hear some places are expecting up to a foot!!


----------



## Resica

Sounds like a limb breaker.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Got our first snowfall tonight. Only an inch or so. It'll melt by midday I'm sure. Still, it's a little earlier than i would like to be seeing snowfall.


----------



## shakey gizzard

BrotherBadger said:


> Got our first snowfall tonight. Only an inch or so. It'll melt by midday I'm sure. Still, it's a little earlier than i would like to be seeing snowfall.



What are the chances this year will be worse than last?


----------



## GA DAWG

Gonna snow sat I heard.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Gonna snow sat I heard.



Hope it makes its way over here! You can keep the wind though!


----------



## GA DAWG

Prolly cant get over mountain to your house. Cause Ive had about 4 frosts at mine this yr and you still talking about your pepper plants


----------



## Matt.M

Looks like our brothers in the mountains are going to get some early snow.  I wish I was back in school at Appalachian State this weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Here is my local forecast:
*
Tonight*

Rain before midnight, then snow. Patchy fog between 10pm and 2am, then Patchy fog after 3am. Low around 27. Northwest wind 6 to 13 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.

*Saturday* 

Snow. High near 34. Northwest wind 16 to 18 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

*Saturday Night* 

A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. North northwest wind 13 to 16 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

*Sunday*

 A chance of snow before 11am, then a slight chance of rain between 11am and 2pm. Sunny, with a high near 43. North northwest wind around 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## BrotherBadger

shakey gizzard said:


> What are the chances this year will be worse than last?



Up here? Slim to none. It was historically cold all winter. We had a steak of something like 100+ consecutive days with the high below freezing, and over 40 days with lows below zero. I think we broke 15 days where it was -25° or colder. By far the coldest winter I can remember.

 Usually, winter temps will be in the 30s/20s until January(with a heat up into the high 30s/low 40s for a few days to melt most of the snow at some point), then it dips down into the teens for highs(below zero might happen 5-10 days at the most) for a few weeks before heating back up. It's actually only bad for about 2-3 weeks out of the entire winter.

The chances of something like that hitting us again, are probably non existent. It's supposed to be a worse winter than usual(more snow/cold from what I hear), but nothing like last year.


----------



## 1john4:4

Uhoh... DDD has his light on and is staring at this thread!


----------



## DDD

Well, well, well...

I have not beat the drum on this system too much because quite frankly... it's October.  LOL.  However, mountains of N.C. are gonna get it along with some in Tennessee.  However, it will be brief because the temps will rise in a hurry by Sunday.


As someone pointed out I missed the frost by 12 hours.   I also said I thought it would snap cold quick at the end of the month.  Hmmmmmm.... LOL.

 I believe this winter gives us a lot of shots at winter wx.  A lot.  Maybe a good chance at a white Christmas... we will see.

Way too windy tomorrow to put myself in a deer stand.  May only hunt on the ground.


----------



## snarlinbear

I'm not kidding you. For about 30 seconds, what I suspect was a micro-burst, in a layman's term, in steady rain was a mixture of sleet and two inch snow flakes, and then it reverted to steady rain.  1800 ft. elevation in Fannin County.


----------



## snarlinbear

Steady mixed rain and small wet snow.  I think this is gonna be interesting. I've seen snow from Alaska to Austria to Australia and have never seen two inch clumps of snow that I recall at least not on Halloween!


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

I am headed up to Maggie valley in the morning for the weekend. What do ya'll think conditions there will be?


----------



## rospaw

snarlinbear said:


> Steady mixed rain and small wet snow.  I think this is gonna be interesting. I've seen snow from Alaska to Austria to Australia and have never seen two inch clumps of snow that I recall at least not on Halloween!



Better get home before you get snowed in and break another axel!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wind is blooooowinnnnng here in Washington county, hopefully no power failures while at work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Snowing in Union County !!


----------



## Nicodemus

41 degrees right now with enough wind to make you wonder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind is blooooowinnnnng here in Washington county, hopefully no power failures while at work.





Jinxed myself, wind induced power failure at 2:30 am.


Seems to be laying a little bit.


----------



## Brenda61979

It's snowing in cumming ga. Little snowflakes!


----------



## rospaw

Truck and lawn chairs covered in the white stuff in Ellijay. I would guess around a inch. Wind is gusting in the 20 plus mph. 35 deg.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Snowing over in central SC this morning. If we seen any flakes, this will be the earliest snow I've seen around here.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks like Alaska here this morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Batesburg SC has a dusting of wet snow.


----------



## GA DAWG

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like Alaska here this morning.



Lets see.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA DAWG said:


> Lets see.



Look at the pics in the "who's got snow" thread. We got a couple more inches since then.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Snowing in Thomson


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> Prolly cant get over mountain to your house. Cause Ive had about 4 frosts at mine this yr and you still talking about your pepper plants



Never made it to freezing last night here.No frosts yet either.  Must be "lake affect"! Did get a mix of sleet and snow last night.


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> Never made it to freezing last night here.No frosts yet either.  Must be "lake affect"! Did get a mix of sleet and snow last night.


My truck doors was froze shut thur morning. Gotta be the lake affect stuff. You may get frost tonight though


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> My truck doors was froze shut thur morning. Gotta be the lake affect stuff. You may get frost tonight though



Yep! Most everything is covered!


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> My truck doors was froze shut thur morning. Gotta be the lake affect stuff. You may get frost tonight though



Suppose to be 29 in the morning in our neck of the woods.  I will be hunting the creek bottom with a nice rub line.


----------



## malak05

This board is too quiet... with the strong Southern Jet stream and El Nino present here's to a very active winter board forum this season.


----------



## GA DAWG

Was not as big a frost this morning as way back on Oct 5th. Wind kept it dry. Id say we have a biggun in the morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

We had about 6"-8" yesterday, 3/4 of it melted off today. It was 25* this morning, but got up to 48* this afternoon. Supposed to be back up about 60 by the middle of the week.


----------



## Toddcosper

Waiting on pins and needles for DDD's official/detailed Winter Weather Forecast...... Looks like it might be a doozy of a winter


----------



## shakey gizzard

posed to be anotherun coming! Hold the wind please!


----------



## PappyHoel

PappyHoel said:


> Suppose to be 29 in the morning in our neck of the woods.  I will be hunting the creek bottom with a nice rub line.



My rub line didn't work out, but I did freeze my tookis off.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> My rub line didn't work out, but I did freeze my tookis off.


My truck said 27 first thing this morning but as I started up rd. It was 29.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Peppers are all fine! Even the ones that weren't covered!


----------



## GA DAWG

That was a kudzu killing frost last night.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> That was a kudzu killing frost last night.



I  did notice that on the patch off 16!


----------



## DDD

Toddcosper said:


> Waiting on pins and needles for DDD's official/detailed Winter Weather Forecast...... Looks like it might be a doozy of a winter



About everytime I sit down at the computer to type up something, I read another article that makes me think I am being too conservative but I am going to have to call it soon.

If you are a fan on Twitter you will see that the missing Mexican and myself have been talking about the extremes that lie in the pipeline over the next 10-14 days.  There is a massive storm... some say one of the biggest in history since they have been keeping records about to enter the Bearing Sea up in Alaska.  You ask... why do we care?  All that energy transfers down stream... the jet stream that is.  There is also energy back west of Mexico that will come across and also play into the formula.  I don't see snow here yet, but the atmosphere is on full tilt in weather terms.  It makes the eye brows raise.

I will say this:

1.  I forsee at LEAST 3 serious snow threats for Macon Northward. Notice I say threats.  No way to know if they play out until 24 hours out and sometimes not even that much time we will know what will happen.

2.  I forsee at LEAST 1 serious ice storm threat.  This might be a hybrid ice / snow storm.  

3.  If I had to give this winter forecast a theme it would be EXTREME.  I told a "fan" in Athens Saturday I see this year like 1993.  60° on Thursday, Blizzard on Saturday.  That kind of extreme.  The actual snow or temps may not be huge, but the weather we go from and to will be the extreme.  Same the other way.  22° on Tuesday and 60°on Thursday.

Stay Tuned... should be a wild ride this year.


----------



## Danny Leigh

Thanks for your forecasts Mark!


----------



## Crickett




----------



## RUTTNBUCK

DDD said:


> About everytime I sit down at the computer to type up something, I read another article that makes me think I am being too conservative but I am going to have to call it soon.
> 
> If you are a fan on Twitter you will see that the missing Mexican and myself have been talking about the extremes that lie in the pipeline over the next 10-14 days.  There is a massive storm... some say one of the biggest in history since they have been keeping records about to enter the Bearing Sea up in Alaska.  You ask... why do we care?  All that energy transfers down stream... the jet stream that is.  There is also energy back west of Mexico that will come across and also play into the formula.  I don't see snow here yet, but the atmosphere is on full tilt in weather terms.  It makes the eye brows raise.
> 
> I will say this:
> 
> 1.  I forsee at LEAST 3 serious snow threats for Macon Northward. Notice I say threats.  No way to know if they play out until 24 hours out and sometimes not even that much time we will know what will happen.
> 
> 2.  I forsee at LEAST 1 serious ice storm threat.  This might be a hybrid ice / snow storm.
> 
> 3.  If I had to give this winter forecast a theme it would be EXTREME.  I told a "fan" in Athens Saturday I see this year like 1993.  60° on Thursday, Blizzard on Saturday.  That kind of extreme.  The actual snow or temps may not be huge, but the weather we go from and to will be the extreme.  Same the other way.  22° on Tuesday and 60°on Thursday.
> 
> Stay Tuned... should be a wild ride this year.



From what you are saying, and what I have seen from other outlets...........I will stock away extra gas for the generator..........If I don't use it this winter.........It will run the lawnmower next summer!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> About everytime I sit down at the computer to type up something, I read another article that makes me think I am being too conservative but I am going to have to call it soon.
> 
> If you are a fan on Twitter you will see that the missing Mexican and myself have been talking about the extremes that lie in the pipeline over the next 10-14 days.  There is a massive storm... some say one of the biggest in history since they have been keeping records about to enter the Bearing Sea up in Alaska.  You ask... why do we care?  All that energy transfers down stream... the jet stream that is.  There is also energy back west of Mexico that will come across and also play into the formula.  I don't see snow here yet, but the atmosphere is on full tilt in weather terms.  It makes the eye brows raise.
> 
> I will say this:
> 
> 1.  I forsee at LEAST 3 serious snow threats for Macon Northward. Notice I say threats.  No way to know if they play out until 24 hours out and sometimes not even that much time we will know what will happen.
> 
> 2.  I forsee at LEAST 1 serious ice storm threat.  This might be a hybrid ice / snow storm.
> 
> 3.  If I had to give this winter forecast a theme it would be EXTREME.  I told a "fan" in Athens Saturday I see this year like 1993.  60° on Thursday, Blizzard on Saturday.  That kind of extreme.  The actual snow or temps may not be huge, but the weather we go from and to will be the extreme.  Same the other way.  22° on Tuesday and 60°on Thursday.
> 
> Stay Tuned... should be a wild ride this year.



Ask the missing Mexican what he thinks of the latest mega solar flare?


----------



## smokey30725

Woo hoo!!!! Bring it on. Just topped off 250 gallons of propane for the generator and got enough unleaded to fill both the car and the truck tanks. Buying groceries in monthly increments now.


----------



## malak05

Let's go for broke and get a repeat of '93!


----------



## Snowdawg

What is your name and the Messican's name on twitter?


----------



## gacowboy

DDD said:


> About everytime I sit down at the computer to type up something, I read another article that makes me think I am being too conservative but I am going to have to call it soon.
> 
> If you are a fan on Twitter you will see that the missing Mexican and myself have been talking about the extremes that lie in the pipeline over the next 10-14 days.  There is a massive storm... some say one of the biggest in history since they have been keeping records about to enter the Bearing Sea up in Alaska.  You ask... why do we care?  All that energy transfers down stream... the jet stream that is.  There is also energy back west of Mexico that will come across and also play into the formula.  I don't see snow here yet, but the atmosphere is on full tilt in weather terms.  It makes the eye brows raise.
> 
> I will say this:
> 
> 1.  I forsee at LEAST 3 serious snow threats for Macon Northward. Notice I say threats.  No way to know if they play out until 24 hours out and sometimes not even that much time we will know what will happen.
> 
> 2.  I forsee at LEAST 1 serious ice storm threat.  This might be a hybrid ice / snow storm.
> 
> 3.  If I had to give this winter forecast a theme it would be EXTREME.  I told a "fan" in Athens Saturday I see this year like 1993.  60° on Thursday, Blizzard on Saturday.  That kind of extreme.  The actual snow or temps may not be huge, but the weather we go from and to will be the extreme.  Same the other way.  22° on Tuesday and 60°on Thursday.
> 
> Stay Tuned... should be a wild ride this year.



Sounds like it should be interesting !!! Thanks DDD !


----------



## smokey30725

Snowdawg said:


> What is your name and the Messican's name on twitter?



GONweatherguy


----------



## blood on the ground

Aaahhhh nothing is going to happen!


----------



## malak05

So this is a model map from GFS for Friday Nov.14th now this is just one of the many model runs and a long way out and more then likely this won't verify but heck it's fun to see these kind of model runs especially in November... haha


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I was just about to say, you can't beat seeing snow on the maps in November.  Even if they don't verify it is still something fun to look at


----------



## DDD

Alright, so as Malak stated above the GFS is starting to hint as possible winter wx in here next week.  I find it interesting that we even have a map in early November showing snow for us.  I'm not getting too excited... it's November... although people from Greenville to Columbia have already seen their first snow and it was barely November!

This is going to be a busy winter.  The chances will come but just like with this system progged for next week, it will not take much for it to lift north and plaster Ohio or for it to be 34° and raining and spitting snow in the mountains and plaster North Carolina.

I encourage you, if you are a wx nut, like myself to watch 5 days out and pay attention to where the HPS and the LPS are and look at the global set up of ridges or things that are driving the weather.  This type of pattern and this type of year will provide a lot of action and a lot of education if you really want to see winter storms develop.

Or you can jump on the board and ask "How much in my back yard?!?!"


----------



## Mountainbuck

I have a vac.  Day planned for the 14 to do an all day hunt.... Maybe a good time to hunt snow or no snow!! Either way pretty cool


----------



## NCHillbilly

They got the S-word 3 times in the ten-day forecast here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'll take swords, for $500, Alex.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I hate when it swords. Rain and snow I can deal with, but swords are right painful falling out of the sky.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> I hate when it swords. Rain and snow I can deal with, but swords are right painful falling out of the sky.



Go to youtube, and search up SNL Sean Connery Celebrity Jeopardy. 

Can't embed here due to questionable language, and


----------



## NCHillbilly

If it was about therapists, I saw that on TV when it happened. Oddly enough, that's exactly what I thought of when I read your comment. And to keep it weather-related, it's raining here right now.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Go to youtube, and search up SNL Sean Connery Celebrity Jeopardy.
> 
> Can't embed here due to questionable language, and



Those are some of my all-time favorite SNL skits. I love the one where Jimmy Fallon plays French Stewart and the one where Amy Poehler plays Sharon Osborne. Absolutely hilarious. I also love when "Burt Reynolds" changes his name to "Poop Ferguson" (wouldnt let me type the real word) midway through the game. There's actually a car dealership here in Dalton that goes by that name.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> If it was about therapists, I saw that on TV when it happened. Oddly enough, that's exactly what I thought of when I read your comment. And to keep it weather-related, it's raining here right now.



As did I, but reruns are harder to find on TV than they are on YouTube. 

Sorry, DDD et al. 

It's sprinkling here in Duluth. 

Wx says another arctic blast, with the possibility of overrunning is in the forecast.


----------



## Sweetwater

smokey30725 said:


> Those are some of my all-time favorite SNL skits. I love the one where Jimmy Fallon plays French Stewart and the one where Amy Poehler plays Sharon Osborne. Absolutely hilarious. I also love when "Burt Reynolds" changes his name to "Poop Ferguson" (wouldnt let me type the real word) midway through the game. There's actually a car dealership here in Dalton that goes by that name.



Best SNL skits ever.
Sorry DDD...now how much in my backyard?


----------



## Rockdale Buck

12z Canadian model is good if you like snow.  I'm trying not to get to invested... I mean it's early November in Georgia right? Haha


----------



## malak05

Yeah both the Canadian and Euro are showing some white stuff Atlanta-North in varying degrees the models today are being big teasers let's see how this develops over next few days could trend either way


----------



## smokey30725

I think we are in for a wild ride this winter!!!!


----------



## DDD

Canadian model is cold chasing the moisture.  You might get a snowflake or two on the backside but the bulk of the moisture is out in front of the cold air.

EURO is a little better but not overly impressive.

The GFS is like... what snow y'all be talk'n about? 

The overall pattern is so amped up right now, I can only imagine that the models are going to have a different solution with every run.  Lots of variables and information for the software to digest.  Expecting an accurate forecast very far out with the pressure packed atmosphere right now is like expecting Pete Rose to pick winning lottery numbers.

This time of year, the fronts that come from the strong storms way up north, are so strong they push the majority of moisture way out in front of the actual cold air.  If you made me lay money on what would happen a week from now, that would be it.  Rain followed by a lot of wind and really cold temps.

This winter is going to be like this:


----------



## Dutch

I am going camping at Piedmont next week starting Wendsday...so I need to pack the heavy winter gear?


----------



## Mountainbuck

I was surprised to see our local station out of Chattanooga even mention the possibility of snow for next Friday but they did!


----------



## smokey30725

Wonder if the fleet from Deadliest Catch is filming right now in the Bering Sea? Those kind of waves could sink even the largest fishing vessel.


----------



## willbuck

mid week is looking good for some more cold coming down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

smokey30725 said:


> Wonder if the fleet from Deadliest Catch is filming right now in the Bering Sea? Those kind of waves could sink even the largest fishing vessel.



Saw one of the captains on the tube the other day and they were tucking tail and trying to get to port.


----------



## smokey30725

I see that winter weather is in our local forecast once more for next Sunday and Monday.


----------



## malak05

Yep, this is for Monday night according to weather channel some may get in on some icy action not to mention right now on Sunday night at moment has 70% chance of precp. and 34 is low... a few degrees more and that will be another round... Interesting thing to watch this week.


----------



## BrotherBadger

It's snowing at a rate of about an inch an hour here. They are saying we might get up to two feet. More than likely, it will stop before then.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

BrotherBadger said:


> It's snowing at a rate of about an inch an hour here. They are saying we might get up to two feet.


----------



## BrotherBadger

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Shoot, that's not the worst part. Temps are dropping like crazy. It was in the high 40s yesterday(normal for this time of year), now it looks like Wednesday's high will be in the high 20s. I don't even have my winter hat out yet. I gotta go diggin in the closet now.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Brother Badger post some pics when you can.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Most of my photos are potato quality, so I'll shamelessly steal some from friends when I find them. For now, this will do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

BrotherBadger said:


> Most of my photos are potato quality, so I'll shamelessly steal some from friends when I find them. For now, this will do.


----------



## adavis

That could be interesting Sunday/Monday. Somebody wake up the experts! Hint hint!


----------



## orrb

looks like weather channel already changed their maps.  just cold rain.


----------



## smokey30725

For those who don't follow DDD on twitter, here is a post from this morning:

"No secret that a big chill is inbound. I believe it is laying the groundwork for what will come around Thanksgiving." There is also a picture of a snowflake at the end of the posting.


----------



## Toddcosper

smokey30725 said:


> For those who don't follow DDD on twitter, here is a post from this morning:
> 
> "No secret that a big chill is inbound. I believe it is laying the groundwork for what will come around Thanksgiving." There is also a picture of a snowflake at the end of the posting.



What is his twitter handle?


----------



## smokey30725

Toddcosper said:


> What is his twitter handle?



GON weatherguy


----------



## Toddcosper

smokey30725 said:


> GON weatherguy



Awesome!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## smokey30725

No problem. If you follow him, you will see that he retweets a lot of the other major weather guys as well so you will see multiple predictions sometimes.


----------



## orrb

awe. I dont have a twitter.  Tell him to post here..


----------



## DDD

Alright, let me get this out there before this winter weather starts rolling. (Which by the way right now Sunday night into Monday could be interesting.)

I 100% do not mind you reposting what I post up here or on twitter, however I expect for you to give me credit for it. "DDD said..."  Or "DDD on Woody's said..." Or GON Weather Guy is nuts...he said..."

I already have gotten some feedback that people are posting things on FB and twitter that are either verbatim or VERY close to what I am saying and claiming it as their own thoughts. If I see or get wind of that I will call you out. 

I put too much time and thought into posting weather nuggets for you guys for y'all to copy me and call it your own. 

That's all I ask. 

Thank you to those who do quote me and give me some credit.


----------



## GA DAWG

Its them Twitter people. Cant be us here cause you ain't posted nothin


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Its them Twitter people. Cant be us here cause you ain't posted nothin



Should have been more specific. Last winter things got posted on FB and twitter. Just wanting the credit this winter. 

I will try and post more as storms hit the forecasting horizon. 

For example.  I plan on posting tonight about the upcoming cold snap and possible winter wx this weekend.


----------



## Wycliff

Thanks for all that you do DDD


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D is the man! He has definitely rekindled my interest in meteorology, and especially winter and spring storm weather. Keep up the good work! Your loyal minions are here to support you!


----------



## mammajamma

Oh boy...can't wait for a DDD post.  This stuff is looking tricky!


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> Alright, let me get this out there before this winter weather starts rolling. (Which by the way right now Sunday night into Monday could be interesting.)
> 
> I 100% do not mind you reposting what I post up here or on twitter, however I expect for you to give me credit for it. "DDD said..."  Or "DDD on Woody's said..." Or GON Weather Guy is nuts...he said..."
> 
> I already have gotten some feedback that people are posting things on FB and twitter that are either verbatim or VERY close to what I am saying and claiming it as their own thoughts. If I see or get wind of that I will call you out.
> 
> I put too much time and thought into posting weather nuggets for you guys for y'all to copy me and call it your own.
> 
> That's all I ask.
> 
> Thank you to those who do quote me and give me some credit.



It is called integrity. I repost you sometimes, but always give you credit. I would want people to do the same for me. I look forward to your posts and respect your opinion greatly.


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> Should have been more specific. Last winter things got posted on FB and twitter. Just wanting the credit this winter.
> 
> I will try and post more as storms hit the forecasting horizon.
> 
> For example.  I plan on posting tonight about the upcoming cold snap and possible winter wx this weekend.


----------



## Paint Brush

The man is back. Thanks for posting for us want-a-b forcasters DDD. I was looking at the system you mentioned for Sunday into Monday. I think it is going to do what you described before as the front chasing the moisture. What is in the pipe line for Thanksgiving week?


----------



## blood on the ground

A .. I thought we was getting a update..


----------



## DDD

I apologize for no update last night. My eyelids shut before my finger started typing on the keyboard.

24 hours ago it looks like we might get some backside moisture after of the temperatures drop Sunday night, however it now looks like the moisture will not wrap around behind the cold front and we will simply be left with very cold temperatures next week. there is another System that will try and work in on Wednesday or Thursday but it is a long way off to tell what will happen. The amazing thing is that we are talking about chances of frozen precip this early in the winter.

That snowpack acts just like a slide.  The cold air will slide farther south the farther that snowpack goes it will allow Cold air to push farther south faster. 


One thing that I do like is that the snowpack will be really good north of the Southeast and this will allow cold systems and moisture to give us a really good shot at snow multiple times this winter


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD thank you for all that you do to update us with winter weather. I know that you are busy with your work and family. By taking your own time to update us means a lot.

Thanks


----------



## Goddard

I love your updates!  Thank you.   And you definitely receive all the credit.   Thanks again for all you do!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Goddard said:


> I love your updates!  Thank you.   And you definitely receive all the credit.   Thanks again for all you do!



X2 ^^^^^ Thanks DDD!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Does anyone have a link or info on wind speeds for this Friday? I know it's gonna be cold but was wondering how windy


----------



## doenightmare

Mountainbuck said:


> Does anyone have a link or info on wind speeds for this Friday? I know it's gonna be cold but was wondering how windy


 
I'm seeing 10 MPH out of the NW with gusts to 16 MPH. That's for Roswell.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Ooof! Well can't kill em at work


----------



## 1john4:4

So, after looking at all the new model runs and scratching my head for a couple hrs. Here is what I think will happen. 

24 hours ago it looks like we might get some backside moisture after of the temperatures drop Sunday night, however it now looks like the moisture will not wrap around behind the cold front and we will simply be left with very cold temperatures next week. there is another System that will try and work in on Wednesday or Thursday but it is a long way off to tell what will happen. The amazing thing is that we are talking about chances of frozen precip this early in the winter.

That snowpack acts just like a slide. The cold air will slide farther south the farther that snowpack goes it will allow Cold air to push farther south faster. 


One thing that I do like is that the snowpack will be really good north of the Southeast and this will allow cold systems and moisture to give us a really good shot at snow multiple times this winter 




Sorry to derail the thread but I couldn't resist. Thanks for what you do DDD!!! You put in the time and you deserve all the credit!


----------



## smokey30725

Local forecasts are showing just rain followed by more cold air. Guess we'll have to wait a little longer for the white stuff up here in NW Georgia.


----------



## smokey30725

Guess I was wrong. It was sleeting and spitting snow most of the afternoon in the Chattanooga area.


----------



## DDD

So if you follow me on Twitter @gonweatherguy you know that a couple of days ago I teased that something might come a calling around Thanksgiving.

Well there are signals that it could possibly warm up that same week, but the GFS is advertising a STRONG Spring like system followed by light snow.  Big temp swing, strong winds, ect...

It's 13 days out so I will just have to keep an eye on it.

Next Tuesday into Wednesday it is going to be COLD.  Like... stupid COLD.  Metro ATL could see 19-20° and the mountains will be in the teens for sure.  

This is November.  NOVEMBER!  I can only imagine what January will bring.  Hope you folks got the firewood stacked.

First picture is of Wednesday night going into Thanksgiving morning..

Second picture is of temps for Wednesday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

That figures, I gotta work Monday and Tuesday nights.


'Preciate the info tripleD !!!


----------



## DaisyJo

Heading to ATL on Tuesday for Cirque.. For once I'm praying for only cold...no precip.  After Tuesday night, I'll take all the frozen precipitation Old Man Winter wants to throw at me.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DaisyJo said:


> Heading to ATL on Tuesday for Cirque.. For once I'm praying for only cold...no precip.  After Tuesday night, I'll take all the frozen precipitation Old Man Winter wants to throw at me.



You're going to love it. We saw it this past Saturday and it was very impressive.


----------



## Greene728

A low of 16 projected here Wed morning. That's insane to me this early into winter. I'd never imagined having back to back winters like this.


----------



## Resica

Picked up about 2" last night.


----------



## Paint Brush

We have a wind chill forcast of 4 for wednesday morning in the mountains un real for November. I am hearing scuttle of a big storm developing for Thanksgiving also.


----------



## Matt.M

I've heard some rumblings of the Thanksgiving eve snowstorm also.  We have a chance.


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like temps start taking an upswing and then a nosedive middle of next week. Hopefully DDD will, once again, be right on the money.


----------



## DDD

Alright... time for a little "down the road" update...

I was thinking that Thanksgiving would give us a shot at some winter wx but it does not seem that it's going to happen at this point.  

There is some differences between long range models going into the first part of December.   I will not get into a lot of the weeds on this, other than to say the EURO gives us blocking up around Alaska and puts us back in a favorable position for cold snaps and winter precip.  Where the GFS has more of a Pacific flow across much of the U.S. and that would leave us more in the low 60's for highs and lows in the 40's.

Which way do I think it will go?  I too am unsure.  Another 5-7 days of model watching will help a lot.  The long range stuff has been advertising Alaskan blocking for months in the long range.  I am not ready to abandon that thinking at all.

Snow is on the ground right now in about 80% of the U.S. and for November this is odd to say the least.  The advertising from the good METS, models and any piece of weather data you can read advertises a colder than normal, wetter than normal winter.  We are way early into Winter and it's not even winter.  Patience grasshoppers.  

As a side note... I'm up to 190 followers on twitter.  

Something must have happened up in Cherokee/Cobb county because I picked up a bunch of followers out of that region last week.  Like I have said it's easier for me to hit twitter quick than posting updates here.

When the snow comes fast and hard this winter that is where I will be posting real time stuff.  I will post here as storms are approaching and we hang on every model run.  Good stuff will come this winter.  Make sure you have your firewood now and start thinking now what you will do without power for a few days.  Don't wait until the storm is 3-5 days out.  With what happened last year the ATL panic button will get pushed fast.


----------



## Paint Brush

DDD said:


> Alright... time for a little "down the road" update...
> 
> I was thinking that Thanksgiving would give us a shot at some winter wx but it does not seem that it's going to happen at this point.
> 
> There is some differences between long range models going into the first part of December.   I will not get into a lot of the weeds on this, other than to say the EURO gives us blocking up around Alaska and puts us back in a favorable position for cold snaps and winter precip.  Where the GFS has more of a Pacific flow across much of the U.S. and that would leave us more in the low 60's for highs and lows in the 40's.
> 
> Which way do I think it will go?  I too am unsure.  Another 5-7 days of model watching will help a lot.  The long range stuff has been advertising Alaskan blocking for months in the long range.  I am not ready to abandon that thinking at all.
> 
> Snow is on the ground right now in about 80% of the U.S. and for November this is odd to say the least.  The advertising from the good METS, models and any piece of weather data you can read advertises a colder than normal, wetter than normal winter.  We are way early into Winter and it's not even winter.  Patience grasshoppers.
> 
> As a side note... I'm up to 190 followers on twitter.
> 
> Something must have happened up in Cherokee/Cobb county because I picked up a bunch of followers out of that region last week.  Like I have said it's easier for me to hit twitter quick than posting updates here.
> 
> When the snow comes fast and hard this winter that is where I will be posting real time stuff.  I will post here as storms are approaching and we hang on every model run.  Good stuff will come this winter.  Make sure you have your firewood now and start thinking now what you will do without power for a few days.  Don't wait until the storm is 3-5 days out.  With what happened last year the ATL panic button will get pushed fast.



Dangit DDD I always said I wasent gona become a TWEETER now you leave me no choice. LOL Thanks for posting.


----------



## smokey30725

Paint Brush said:


> Dangit DDD I always said I wasent gona become a TWEETER now you leave me no choice. LOL Thanks for posting.



Resistance is futile.............assimilate now............


----------



## Patriot44

DDD said:


> Alright... time for a little "down the road" update...
> 
> I was thinking that Thanksgiving would give us a shot at some winter wx but it does not seem that it's going to happen at this point.
> 
> There is some differences between long range models going into the first part of December.   I will not get into a lot of the weeds on this, other than to say the EURO gives us blocking up around Alaska and puts us back in a favorable position for cold snaps and winter precip.  Where the GFS has more of a Pacific flow across much of the U.S. and that would leave us more in the low 60's for highs and lows in the 40's.
> 
> Which way do I think it will go?  I too am unsure.  Another 5-7 days of model watching will help a lot.  The long range stuff has been advertising Alaskan blocking for months in the long range.  I am not ready to abandon that thinking at all.
> 
> Snow is on the ground right now in about 80% of the U.S. and for November this is odd to say the least.  The advertising from the good METS, models and any piece of weather data you can read advertises a colder than normal, wetter than normal winter.  We are way early into Winter and it's not even winter.  Patience grasshoppers.
> 
> As a side note... I'm up to 190 followers on twitter.



Awesome, Thanks DDD.  I put this up on FB for everyone to see.  Thanks


----------



## srb

Break a record low tonight?Wind chill single digits Tuesday am ...


----------



## smokey30725

Went jogging around 7 pm and it was COLD!!!


----------



## DDD

srb said:


> Break a record low tonight?Wind chill single digits Tuesday am ...



Record low for today is 22.  Record low for tomorrow is 18.  It will be hard for the airport to reach 18 tomorrow.  I think 22 will be more in line for that area.

North Metro will be in the teens 18-20.

Wind chill will be dumb.


----------



## GA DAWG

I don't know how to twitter.


----------



## K80

GA DAWG said:


> I don't know how to twitter.



Me either...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

GA DAWG said:


> I don't know how to twitter.





K80 said:


> Me either...





x3.


----------



## smokey30725

Go to twitter.com, sign up, create a name. Easy peasy.


----------



## rospaw

I don't tweet or facebook. I have followed DDD for 4 years for ALL my weather here on GON. I bet i have turned on 50 people to this forum because of DDD's magic. I hate that we won't get the weather and reasoning why the weather is doing what it's doing. It was neat to trying to follow the forcasting methods/madness.   I do ask if some of the faithful GON members that do tweet could post up the lastest from DDD. I know i and many others would greatly appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Mike 65

^^^^ This


----------



## smokey30725

DDD is one of the only reasons I have twitter. Be happy to relay the important stuff here and give triple D his due. He helps weather junkies like me out more than he'll ever know.


----------



## PappyHoel

I won't be twittering with the rest of the twits.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I'm twitterless!


----------



## BrotherBadger

Currently 8°, with the wind chill at -10°. Yet we have a high of 43° coming Saturday. This weather is crazy.


DDD said:


> As a side note... I'm up to 190 followers on twitter.



I think I was #188.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> DDD is one of the only reasons I have twitter. Be happy to relay the important stuff here and give triple D his due. He helps weather junkies like me out more than he'll ever know.



That would be awesome.

I had a professional twitter account at one point, it was mandated by the org, and I hated every second of it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

13* here this morning, with about an inch of global warming. It's coming a snow shower right now. Highs supposed to be in the low-mid 20s today.


----------



## Keebs

BrotherBadger said:


> Currently 8°, with the wind chill at -10°. Yet we have a high of 43° coming Saturday. This weather is crazy.
> 
> 
> I think I was #188.


can you use twitter just through email or do you have to have a smart-aleck phone?


----------



## Crickett

Keebs said:


> can you use twitter just through email or do you have to have a smart-aleck phone?



email & internet access is all you need!


----------



## Keebs

Crickett said:


> email & internet access is all you need!


pm sent!


----------



## jcountry

GA DAWG said:


> I don't know how to twitter.



You ain't missing nothing.

(Just like the rest of that social media garbage.   Useless.)


----------



## BobSacamano

jcountry said:


> You ain't missing nothing.
> 
> (Just like the rest of that social media garbage.   Useless.)



Isn't this place pretty much social media?


----------



## smokey30725

BobSacamano said:


> Isn't this place pretty much social media?



Yup


----------



## BrotherBadger

Remember, no matter how bad the local weather is, it can always get worse. Case point: this is a photo of i-90 in buffalo, NY today. It was closed for obvious reasons.







They are supposed to get up to 6 feet from this storm.


----------



## Crickett

BrotherBadger said:


> Remember, no matter how bad the local weather is, it can always get worse. Case point: this is a photo of i-90 in buffalo, NY today. It was closed for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are supposed to get up to 6 feet from this storm.


----------



## srb

*Snewww*



Crickett said:


>



That's way to much/Wild ,real real snewww there!


----------



## PappyHoel

Keebs said:


> can you use twitter just through email or do you have to have a smart-aleck phone?



Message me on twitter and I will let you know


----------



## srb

65/70 By Sunday....


----------



## lbzdually

BrotherBadger said:


> Remember, no matter how bad the local weather is, it can always get worse. Case point: this is a photo of i-90 in buffalo, NY today. It was closed for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are supposed to get up to 6 feet from this storm.



That can't be.  Yankees are always telling us they go in the snow no matter what.


----------



## David C.

Just because we live in the south, doesn't mean we can't play in the snow!

Check this out, it's live and not far at all from home.

http://www.skisugar.com/cams/

Click on base, then click the play button.

(It's 6 degrees at the summit right now..)


----------



## GA DAWG

Huntin in this polar vortex was rough today. I'll tell yall that much.


----------



## jcountry

BobSacamano said:


> Isn't this place pretty much social media?



Not by my definition.

Social media tricks users into thinking they have followers or friends.......  I hope none of use here are naieve enough to believe that any outdoor forum posts results in those things.

(Plus-facebook is a huge data mining company disguised as some kind of social network.   They harvest all kinds of data on you-and they are none too transparent about who they sell that data to.)

And all of the data FB harvests is personally identifiable.   They (and the people they sell your data to) know a lot more about you than they should.


----------



## BrotherBadger

lbzdually said:


> That can't be.  Yankees are always telling us they go in the snow no matter what.



The interstate is run by the DOT. Those guys are a bunch of wimps. I'm sure the local roads were still open.


----------



## Nicodemus

3 o`clock in the mornin`, 20 degrees outside. Didn`t stay out there long barefooted and with no shirt on. The fire inside is nice...


----------



## blood on the ground

Nicodemus said:


> 3 o`clock in the mornin`, 20 degrees outside. Didn`t stay out there long barefooted and with no shirt on. The fire inside is nice...



ya ol softy


----------



## JonathanG2013

It was a little chilly in Canton this morning. Went outside to start the car and it was 15 outside. Everyone stay warm this morning.


----------



## Matt.M

Couple of pictures from the Buffalo area.


----------



## NCHillbilly

8* here this morning.


----------



## Keebs

PappyHoel said:


> Message me on twitter and I will let you know


how will I know you when I get there?


----------



## ryork

14 at the homestead around daybreak this AM


----------



## JonathanG2013

Ryork you are from Bremen. I have family on hwy 78 between Temple and downtown Bremen. That is cool.


----------



## Da Possum

very cool


----------



## JonathanG2013

That is an awesome idea for the snow freezer. If it snowed that much down here in Georgia, we would be shut down for two months.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Thanks for all your dedication and time put in over the years, DDD! I just got a twitter to follow you at. Although I have no idea how it works, but I'll figure it out. I will continue to follow here also. Looking forward to see what this winter brings us!


----------



## 3ringer

Can you imagine what's going to happen in Atlanta when they forecast frozen precip. Nathan Deal is not going to get caught with his pants down again. Everybody is not going to take a chance and get stuck on the road again. We could just end up with a few flurries and yet Atlanta will be shut down. We will end up on CNN . I can see it now , " flurries shuts down Atlanta " .


----------



## DDD

3ringer said:


> Can you imagine what's going to happen in Atlanta when they forecast frozen precip. Nathan Deal is not going to get caught with his pants down again. Everybody is not going to take a chance and get stuck on the road again. We could just end up with a few flurries and yet Atlanta will be shut down. We will end up on CNN . I can see it now , " flurries shuts down Atlanta " .



Well... let me say this... not if I can help it.  That's all I can say about that.


----------



## DDD

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Thanks for all your dedication and time put in over the years, DDD! I just got a twitter to follow you at. Although I have no idea how it works, but I'll figure it out. I will continue to follow here also. Looking forward to see what this winter brings us!



This is just straight up fun!  

I asked for (2) 30" monitors for Christmas because I think  I am going to need them when January hits.  

Told my wife last night, BEST chance ever, in my opinion, for the deep south to have a white Christmas.  I can say that with confidence.  The set up is right.  Winter has a field to play on.... now it's just a matter of getting the players on the field.

It could completely turn on us, but I really think this will be one of those winters we talk about for a while.  

Time will tell.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> This is just straight up fun!
> 
> I asked for (2) 30" monitors for Christmas because I think I am going to need them when January hits.
> 
> Told my wife last night, BEST chance ever, in my opinion, for the deep south to have a white Christmas. I can say that with confidence. The set up is right. Winter has a field to play on.... now it's just a matter of getting the players on the field.
> 
> It could completely turn on us, but I really think this will be one of those winters we talk about for a while.
> 
> Time will tell.


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> This is just straight up fun!
> 
> I asked for (2) 30" monitors for Christmas because I think  I am going to need them when January hits.
> 
> Told my wife last night, BEST chance ever, in my opinion, for the deep south to have a white Christmas.  I can say that with confidence.  The set up is right.  Winter has a field to play on.... now it's just a matter of getting the players on the field.
> 
> It could completely turn on us, but I really think this will be one of those winters we talk about for a while.
> 
> Time will tell.



It's been a rough day. I needed a little pick me up! Thanks DDD. I agree with you and have been telling people to buckle up!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Thanks, DDD.


----------



## srb

Temps for Dec? Normal ...Good chance for jan burr.../ Snow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matt.M said:


> Couple of pictures from the Buffalo area.





The heck with bread and milk, this dood has his priorities right !!!


----------



## DDD

Just a quick update before we hit the weekend...

Temps will reach the upper 50's everyday and lows in the mid 30's for the next 8-9 days.  EURO is advertising and GFS is starting to agree that we will get a DEEP Cold shot in here around next Sunday.  Brutal Cold will spill out of Canada and put us in the deep freeze.  It too will be much like this last cold shot.  Hang around for 2 days and start to warm after that.

The snow machine will again be in the ON position for the Buffalo, NY area, so I am sure those folks will love seeing that.

Looking into December, I look for the cold shot pattern to continue until around Christmas and then we should settle into a true winter pattern.

But, for the next 8-9 days enjoy it, go hunt, go fish, go watch a football game... and Happy Thanksgiving you guys!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Happy Thanksgiving DDD.


----------



## DDD

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving DDD.



Same to you!  

My daughter and I will have on our Tennessee Orange in the morning about 5:45.   I am planning on taking a pic in the deer stand and tweeting it out that we are pulling for the Vols with our Tennessee Orange on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Same to you!
> 
> My daughter and I will have on our Tennessee Orange in the morning about 5:45.   I am planning on taking a pic in the deer stand and tweeting it out that we are pulling for the Vols with our Tennessee Orange on.


----------



## DDD

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Just 10RC fans for a day!  Need them to beat the Mizz.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Just 10RC fans for a day!  Need them to beat the Mizz.



We'll take any support we can get. Go Big Orange!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Just 10RC fans for a day!  Need them to beat the Mizz.



In that case. GO VOLS.


----------



## rjcruiser

DDD said:


> Looking into December, I look for the cold shot pattern to continue until around Christmas and then we should settle into a true winter pattern.



So...did you hear the latest _____ jewelry commercial?  All black friday jewelery sales will be free if we get an inch of snow in Atlanta on Christmas day?

How much should I spend DDD?  How confident are you in the white christmas?


----------



## DDD

rjcruiser said:


> So...did you hear the latest _____ jewelry commercial?  All black friday jewelery sales will be free if we get an inch of snow in Atlanta on Christmas day?
> 
> How much should I spend DDD?  How confident are you in the white christmas?



PM me the name of the store. I'm in!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Pm me too I want in on that! Gf needs a Christmas present anyhow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

rjcruiser said:


> So...did you hear the latest _____ jewelry commercial?  All black friday jewelery sales will be free if we get an inch of snow in Atlanta on Christmas day?
> 
> How much should I spend DDD?  How confident are you in the white christmas?



Sounds like a good bet.   just which store is it?


----------



## PappyHoel

I bought a sled it won't snow


----------



## gobbleinwoods

PappyHoel said:


> I bought a sled it won't snow



Take it back!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD says an update is coming to the forum today and he mentioned the "s" word!!!!!


----------



## georgia357

Lots of bad weather near Butts, Putnam, Walton, Morgan county area.  Some tornadoes reported on the ground.


----------



## Msteele

smokey30725 said:


> DDD says an update is coming to the forum today and he mentioned the "s" word!!!!!



Bring it.  I have a striper tourney in 2 weeks.


----------



## DDD

I have been away from the computer all day and even now I don't have time to update like I would like to, but I will have time tonight.

Tuesday - Wednesday details are still sketchy.  EURO and GFS are starting to see cold temps at the surface but is it cold enough to support snow?  Not sure yet.  I would say though that the mountains should see snow Tuesday night into Wednesday.  

More to come tonight.


----------



## GA DAWG

This tue?


----------



## DDD

Alright, after looking over the 18z models, I feel more confident about talking about this Tuesday night, Wednesday all day and early Thursday morning event.

For most of us I think we will see mostly rain, however, if you are under a heavy rain it could turn over to snow and then back to rain as the heavy precip moves away from your location.

The NE GA area going up 441 towards Cherokee, NC, to me could see all snow or a steady mix of snow all day Wednesday.  At least as it looks right now.  The EURO had this 3 days ago... lost that loving feeling and now it and the GFS have come back to this way of thinking.

It's not your typical snow for GA or the East coast.  It's dynamic.  The LPS will be off the East coast, "bombing out" over the ocean and throwing heavy precip back over the VA, NC, SC and GA areas.  The air above us is below freezing but the surface temps are above freezing.  If the precip falls heavy enough and fast enough the precip will change over to all snow.  Areas up in NE GA and up the Appalachian trail will stand a good chance at being all snow due to their elevation.  

Still a lot of time for things to really come into focus.  I think the areas north of I-20 will see flurries mixed with rain.  Someone on this board will report all snow for a bit and it will seem weird.  If you are driving Wednesday you may be in rain and then it will flip over to snow or a mix.

The areas up in NE GA will not have any travel issues, if snow accumulates it will be on the grass or the trees.

Again.... hard to believe we are talking about this stuff now.  I can't remember starting to see all these winter signals so early on.

One last note, I like posting the color maps on twitter that show snow depth, but these maps are over done.  Reason being is the maps see the snow at the higher levels of the atmosphere.  This time of year they don't do a good job of taking into account the surface conditions.  If you remember last winter there was a snow map showing 20"+  IMBY.  I think I ended up with 3" of snow and 4" of sleet.  It could not account for the warm layer stuck between the cold layer at the surface and the cold layer up high.  If conditions had been cold from top to bottom we would have had that much snow, but the warm layer melted it before turning it back to ice pellets before it hit the ground.  Don't get lost on those colorful maps on snow depth.  They are fun to look at and give you an idea that something is afoot but they are not super reliable.


----------



## mammajamma

Thanks DDD!  I'm traveling to NC Wednesday.  It sounds interesting-


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Alright, after looking over the 18z models, I feel more confident about talking about this Tuesday night, Wednesday all day and early Thursday morning event.
> 
> For most of us I think we will see mostly rain, however, if you are under a heavy rain it could turn over to snow and then back to rain as the heavy precip moves away from your location.
> 
> The NE GA area going up 441 towards Cherokee, NC, to me could see all snow or a steady mix of snow all day Wednesday.  At least as it looks right now.  The EURO had this 3 days ago... lost that loving feeling and now it and the GFS have come back to this way of thinking.
> 
> It's not your typical snow for GA or the East coast.  It's dynamic.  The LPS will be off the East coast, "bombing out" over the ocean and throwing heavy precip back over the VA, NC, SC and GA areas.  The air above us is below freezing but the surface temps are above freezing.  If the precip falls heavy enough and fast enough the precip will change over to all snow.  Areas up in NE GA and up the Appalachian trail will stand a good chance at being all snow due to their elevation.
> 
> Still a lot of time for things to really come into focus.  I think the areas north of I-20 will see flurries mixed with rain.  Someone on this board will report all snow for a bit and it will seem weird.  If you are driving Wednesday you may be in rain and then it will flip over to snow or a mix.
> 
> The areas up in NE GA will not have any travel issues, if snow accumulates it will be on the grass or the trees.
> 
> Again.... hard to believe we are talking about this stuff now.  I can't remember starting to see all these winter signals so early on.
> 
> One last note, I like posting the color maps on twitter that show snow depth, but these maps are over done.  Reason being is the maps see the snow at the higher levels of the atmosphere.  This time of year they don't do a good job of taking into account the surface conditions.  If you remember last winter there was a snow map showing 20"+  IMBY.  I think I ended up with 3" of snow and 4" of sleet.  It could not account for the warm layer stuck between the cold layer at the surface and the cold layer up high.  If conditions had been cold from top to bottom we would have had that much snow, but the warm layer melted it before turning it back to ice pellets before it hit the ground.  Don't get lost on those colorful maps on snow depth.  They are fun to look at and give you an idea that something is afoot but they are not super reliable.



Thanks. I don't want to derail this with an IMBY request, but I'll be traveling to, and in, the Piedmont of NC those days for the holiday. 

Do you think that region is the same forecast as here in GA or do you think we need to be prepared for a snow event up there?


----------



## PappyHoel

71 outside right now


----------



## rjcruiser

toyota4x4h said:


> Pm me too I want in on that! Gf needs a Christmas present anyhow!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds like a good bet.   just which store is it?



Dgeller and sons   Heard it on wsb in their advertisement.


----------



## GA DAWG

So it's summer today. Gonna snow tomorrow night. Dern..


----------



## GA DAWG

It still gonna snow?


----------



## Paint Brush

There is still a slim chance at higher elevations in Towns,Union and White. I think we still have a dog in the hunt if it stays on track.


----------



## GA DAWG

Sleeting in the 30028.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

GA DAWG said:


> Sleeting in the 30028.



Sunshine and flurries near Helen/Unicoi State Park.


----------



## Resica

Picked up 5" yesterday.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Picked up 5" yesterday.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


>



Be gone in a couple. Supposed to be in the 50's all next week.


----------



## blood on the ground

News flash ... winter has been cancelled ... it's safe to return to shorts and tank tops!


----------



## Patriot44

blood on the ground said:


> News flash ... winter has been cancelled ... it's safe to return to shorts and tank tops!



Pretty much what we wore to BP yesterday...and the back is paying for it today.


----------



## smokey30725

Update from DDD (GON Weather Guy) on twitter:

"Very mild temps relatively speaking the next 10 days. Enjoy it. I think we will pay for it late December into January."


----------



## stringmusic

smokey30725 said:


> Update from DDD (GON Weather Guy) on twitter:





> "Very mild temps relatively speaking the next 10 days. Enjoy it.


Boooooooooo!!!!


> I think we will pay for it late December into January."


Yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## rospaw

smokey30725 said:


> Update from DDD (GON Weather Guy) on twitter:
> 
> "Very mild temps relatively speaking the next 10 days. Enjoy it. I think we will pay for it late December into January."



Thanks for the update Smokey!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Be a good time to catch some crappie the next 10 days


----------



## smokey30725

I want my winter back.


----------



## smokey30725

GON weather guy update from twitter:

@gonweatherguy: Weather lately is just blah. Hoping we get some changes beyond the 14 day window. Changes toward snow. #gawx


----------



## bankdawg

todays 0z euro looked interesting at 240 hours


----------



## smokey30725

Just got done with a 2 mile run in 39 degree weather. Brrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

smokey30725 said:


> Just got done with a 2 mile run in 39 degree weather. Brrrr!!!!!!



if you see me running shoot the guy chasing me please.


----------



## blood on the ground

looks like our weather guys have jumped ship on us... lots of talk in other places about possible winter weather in the long range..


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> looks like our weather guys have jumped ship on us... lots of talk in other places about possible winter weather in the long range..



He's a busy guy and posts most of his updates on twitter. I will try to post any of his updates when I see them. Could have sworn it was spitting snow when I left dalton yesterday.


----------



## NCHillbilly

White ground here this morning.


----------



## smokey30725

Matthew6 said:


> if you see me running shoot the guy chasing me please.



I hear ya. I have to get back into running so the fat guy currently residing in my body gives way to the skinny guy who used to live there. I love running in the cold for some strange reason. Seems to give extra motivation to get finished, lol. Just glad to see some cold temps returning, even if it might be short lived. Local forecasts said mid 50's by the weekend with no precipitation.


----------



## DDD

blood on the ground said:


> looks like our weather guys have jumped ship on us... lots of talk in other places about possible winter weather in the long range..



Long range is worthless in my opinion.  It's fun to look at but it's completely worthless.  Models are nothing more than computer data.  Past 72 hours its like predicting lottery numbers.  Some will get close and some will be wide left.  

If we get inside of 10 days and snow looks to be in the cards, you boys and girls know I will come a calling.

I still say best shot at white Christmas in a long time.  Don't give up hope yet Charlie Brown.

Got an IM about the NWS taking a shot at "arm chair" mets.  They can throw all the snow balls they want at this "arm chair" weather lover.  I am not a MET.  I have always and will always say those guys earned their degrees, I am not about to portray myself as one of them.  This is simply a hobby for me.  That's all it ever has been.  I will say though, let them go and read through 2010, 2011 and last year... see how bad I missed it and where I quoted their disco just hours before some really good snow events.  Calling for a dusting to 1" when not one model showed less than 3"?  Yet they are mad at "arm chair" mets?

Oh wait... they are run by the government... nevermind.


----------



## DaisyJo

*Thanks DDD!*

Thanks for all you do for us DDD! You'll always be my go-to source for the RIGHT weather predictions.  My husband will see something on TV or read something on FB and he says, "Go see what DDD says.  If he agrees, then I'll start making plans."  LOL!  You're the E.F. Hutton of weather-watchers.


----------



## smokey30725

GON Weatherguy update from Twitter:

I wish I had more to report in the winter wx department but I don't. Warming towards Saturday then snaps back cold-ish.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm the weather man all
Others are fakes


----------



## Resica

2 and a half inches up here overnight. Was surprised.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> 2 and a half inches up here overnight. Was surprised.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


>



I knew you'd show up quickly. I'll get a pic.


----------



## Resica

Couple inches.


----------



## Resica

Another


----------



## Matt.M

DDD said:


> I still say best shot at white Christmas in a long time.  Don't give up hope yet Charlie Brown.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Another



Thats a great pic Resica


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on a white Christmas!!!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I'm ready to see this thread explode.  Seeing 100 people viewing waiting on the analysis of each model run by DDD.  It's about that time


----------



## panfried0419

Kirk Mellish said the last week of this month has some questionable weather in the forecast.


----------



## Paint Brush

Rockdale Buck said:


> I'm ready to see this thread explode.  Seeing 100 people viewing waiting on the analysis of each model run by DDD.  It's about that time



 Yea I have been waiting on DDD to make a post. WX South has pretty much went all in on the cold returning. It looks like to me the systems are stacked up and will be about 4 or 5 days apart. One on Christmas eve or day looks to hold a lot of prospects for us. The Christmas day snow north Ga. got in 2010 might have some competition. Where are all of woodies weather watchers I was expecting to see a couple pages of posts this morning.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> Thats a great pic Resica



Thanks Matthew.


----------



## nickel back

Paint Brush said:


> Yea I have been waiting on DDD to make a post. WX South has pretty much went all in on the cold returning. It looks like to me the systems are stacked up and will be about 4 or 5 days apart. One on Christmas eve or day looks to hold a lot of prospects for us. The Christmas day snow north Ga. got in 2010 might have some competition. Where are all of woodies weather watchers I was expecting to see a couple pages of posts this morning.



still to far out


----------



## GA DAWG

What snow? I heard nothing bout no snow.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

WxSouth
16 hours ago · Edited
Get ready to watch a total flip in the Pattern. This was how things were supposed to go--A cold November, a Break in December then a Brutal Change in late December and beyond. Things are on schedule with all the teleconnecting longer range forecast methods to bring us back to reality soon. It begins with the next weekend storm, and then we get really catapulted into a Hardcore Winter Pattern--similar to last season. At some point, with so much blocking up north, flakes will fly in the Southland this Winter--just like last year and 2009/10, and other years from the 60's and 70's that fit this look.
More at wxsouth.com

Just copied and pasted from their FB page.


----------



## todd03blown

Facebook has lit up like a Christmas tree the last few hours with all this cold coming in. Should be exciting to see what unfolds the next 2 weeks.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

bring it on


----------



## GA DAWG

Weather on my phone dont show no cold coming.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

WTH is tweeter?


----------



## Paint Brush

GA DAWG said:


> Weather on my phone dont show no cold coming.



Thats because the local EXPERTS wont predict any thing they cant look out the office window and see. But the other day they were complaining because the arm chair prognosticators were making them look bad. Keep up with DDD if you want some real forcasting.


----------



## GA DAWG

Paint Brush said:


> Thats because the local EXPERTS wont predict any thing they cant look out the office window and see. But the other day they were complaining because the arm chair prognosticators were making them look bad. Keep up with DDD if you want some real forcasting.


I did use to till he abandoned us here.


----------



## Paint Brush

GA DAWG said:


> I did use to till he abandoned us here.



 They tell me he is a busy man now days and does his updates on Twitter. I got a twitter account to try to keep up with his wisdom!!!!I think when something gets close we will see more from him on here.


----------



## Paint Brush

*WX SOUTH has this to say about next weekend*

WxSouth



Liked · 16 mins · 





.

European model still brings a big Texas storm through Georgia and then up the East Coast next weekend, and this track (if it's right) would hammer the Tennessee Valley,Kentucky, the Apps, and allow some damming ICE in interior VA and NC as well, with severe storms possible in southern parts of Georgia, Alabama and Florida. But all the models are not handling the vortex in the Northeast correctly , in my opinion, and this will mean everything on the ultimate track of the storm. I can't show exact European Model raw data due to legal reasons, so here's a simulation: Note: some very heavy wet snow on the northwest side of the track with foot totals possible. Subject to change at this stage though


----------



## Greene728

Paint Brush said:


> WxSouth
> 
> 
> 
> Liked · 16 mins ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> European model still brings a big Texas storm through Georgia and then up the East Coast next weekend, and this track (if it's right) would hammer the Tennessee Valley,Kentucky, the Apps, and allow some damming ICE in interior VA and NC as well, with severe storms possible in southern parts of Georgia, Alabama and Florida. But all the models are not handling the vortex in the Northeast correctly , in my opinion, and this will mean everything on the ultimate track of the storm. I can't show exact European Model raw data due to legal reasons, so here's a simulation: Note: some very heavy wet snow on the northwest side of the track with foot totals possible. Subject to change at this stage though



James Spann has been mentioning this lately also. But he's unfortunately worried about the Sx side. Still in voodoo land according to him till say mid week when models should have a better hold of all the dynamic. But when Spann gets worried, its bares paying attention too.


----------



## smokey30725

Bring it.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Please be right DDD! Im off work all next week be nice to have some to play in!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Paul Barys channel 3 chattanooga has picked up on whats coming. Hes saying rain for this area right now though.


----------



## smokey30725

toyota4x4h said:


> Paul Barys channel 3 chattanooga has picked up on whats coming. Hes saying rain for this area right now though.



Darn. Paul is usually pretty spot on. Just have to hope for a major shift over the next few days.


----------



## Mountainbuck

This thread is not as hot right now as I figured it would be


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Mountainbuck said:


> This thread is not as hot right now as I figured it would be



Too hot, we need cold!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yes sir your right. Falling a flood in eton right now


----------



## GA DAWG

Where you get that wx south at?


----------



## Paint Brush

WX SOUTH and FIRSTHAND WEATHER are both on face book.


----------



## PappyHoel

It won't snow until mid January.


----------



## blood on the ground

PappyHoel said:


> It won't snow until mid January.



 get back unda yo rock idjit... We got something in the mix coming before then!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

PappyHoel said:


> It won't snow until mid January.



New years day has potential !


----------



## DDD

Again... long range models are nothing more than something to look at and have a laugh.

I think the NE Mountains might have a shot at some measurable snow this weekend.  That system that will shoot up the NE coast is going to be a strong one.

Cold will slide in here nicely for Christmas week... but don't see any moisture associated with it.

January is looking more like the real set up for winter weather.  People starting to yell about New Years week... my gosh.. thats 2 weeks out.  Let's get real...


----------



## DDD

What I will say is what I have said all along.  The right set up and the "players" will be on the field from Christmas through January.  It's coming people, you just gotta be patient...

Oh... and have your firewood, TP and Milk ready to roll....


----------



## blood on the ground

TP ready to roll!!! ... Heck yeah, weez going rolling with triple D's!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Just got the generator tuned up and the propane tank topped off. Let's go!


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> Again... long range models are nothing more than something to look at and have a laugh.
> 
> I think the NE Mountains might have a shot at some measurable snow this weekend.  That system that will shoot up the NE coast is going to be a strong one.
> 
> Cold will slide in here nicely for Christmas week... but don't see any moisture associated with it.
> 
> January is looking more like the real set up for winter weather.  *People starting to yell about New Years week... my gosh.. thats 2 weeks out.  Let's get real*...



Thats crazy talk!


----------



## Wycliff

Thanks DDD


----------



## toyota4x4h

Looks like a no go for north georgia next week..according to the local mets..dangit


----------



## adavis

*I've got a...*



Mountainbuck said:


> This thread is not as hot right now as I figured it would be


I've got a sneaky feeling this thread will heat up in the next week and a half to two weeks!


----------



## Matt.M

Clown map for Christmas.  Again, pretty colored map.  Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## smokey30725

GON weather guy twitter update:

Very, very active pattern starting mid-week. Lots to track starting around Christmas. Players are going to get on the field. Gonna be fun.


----------



## GA DAWG

I think its gonna snow christmas eve. All my weather experience is pointing to it.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> I think its gonna snow christmas eve. All my weather experience is pointing to it.



How much IMBY?


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> How much IMBY?


A few flakes cause your on wrong side of mt. I think. Anyhow. It could change.


----------



## shakey gizzard

GA DAWG said:


> A few flakes cause your on wrong side of mt. I think. Anyhow. It could change.



I am on the warm side!


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> I am on the warm side!


 Yeah. It blocks the cold off from getting to you. Just like im on the wrong side of it for gold. Its all across mt from me.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

DDD will be posting an update tonight about the next 7-10 days.


----------



## smokey30725

Rockdale Buck said:


> DDD will be posting an update tonight about the next 7-10 days.


----------



## Da Possum

i'm on the edge of my seat


----------



## todd03blown

Here is his twitter post:


----------



## smokey30725

I can't wait for the word from DDD tonight! Bring on the winter weather!


----------



## Da Possum

omg


----------



## Da Possum

i don't know what to do with myself until tonight


----------



## Resica

hdm03 said:


> i don't know what to do with myself until tonight



 What are you going to do with yourself?


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> What are you going to do with yourself?



Yankee Rabble Rouser.


----------



## Da Possum

#abouttotinklemypants


----------



## DDD

hdm03 said:


> #abouttotinklemypants



^^^^^#1 fan^^^^^^^


----------



## smokey30725

Any takers on the free cat yet, DDD?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Any takers on the free cat yet, DDD?



Nope.  No takers.  Sorta stiff too...


----------



## Da Possum

lol's


----------



## DDD

Short tease.

GFS started this parade... EURO is starting to think about it as it gets more data.  

I personally like the set up.  The blocking is right, the temps are right, the moisture is right too...

Much more in depth with pictures and much more deeper thoughts.

The mexican is all over this on Twitter and he and I go back and forth a good bit, but Twitter does not let me post the long drawn out story... so get your popcorn and a comfy seat.  I plan to type away before midnight tonight...

C yall in a bit...


----------



## Crickett

DDD said:


> Short tease.
> 
> GFS started this parade... EURO is starting to think about it as it gets more data.
> 
> I personally like the set up.  The blocking is right, the temps are right, the moisture is right too...
> 
> Much more in depth with pictures and much more deeper thoughts.
> 
> The mexican is all over this on Twitter and he and I go back and forth a good bit, but Twitter does not let me post the long drawn out story... so get your popcorn and a comfy seat.  I plan to type away before midnight tonight...
> 
> C yall in a bit...


----------



## Da Possum

a little just came out


----------



## Da Possum

#superexcited


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

This is a serious thread.


----------



## Paint Brush

This bunch are about as excited as if it were almost Christmas. LOL.


----------



## Crickett

Swampslayr said:


> Does anyone know what DDD's screen name is on twitter?



See post #383


----------



## Swampslayr

Thanks


----------



## fireman401

What is the Mexican's name on twitter??


----------



## rolltidega

Cannot wait to see what DDD posts tonight!


----------



## todd03blown

fireman401 said:


> What is the Mexican's name on twitter??



@hree58


----------



## fireman401

Thanks!


----------



## shakey gizzard

My knee hurts! Something is going to happen!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Wonder when DDD will update us tonight?


----------



## smokey30725

JonathanG2013 said:


> Wonder when DDD will update us tonight?



He mentioned it would be before midnight. Countdown is on!


----------



## JonathanG2013

So on another site big storm possible in 300 hours. Clown map had 13 inches for Roswell north.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I wish it come a good one like Christmas of 2010!


----------



## smokey30725

1.5 hours left.......


----------



## todd03blown

JonathanG2013 said:


> So on another site big storm possible in 300 hours. Clown map had 13 inches for Roswell north.


LOL...if half that verifies, how sweet it would be


----------



## JonathanG2013

Clown maps go overboard with precip percentages though.


----------



## Greene728

I hate suspense!!!


----------



## Battlewagon

I thought he was in the eastern time zone.....hmmmm....


----------



## DDD

Sorry boys and girls... my 7 year old boy climbed up in my arms on the couch last night about 8:30 and said, "Daddy, can I snuggle up with you?"  

That's the last thing I remember.  

I am typing the update now...


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> Sorry boys and girls... my 7 year old boy climbed up in my arms on the couch last night about 8:30 and said, "Daddy, can I snuggle up with you?"
> 
> That's the last thing I remember.
> 
> I am typing the update now...



I respect you even more now... God, Family, THEN WINTER WEATHER! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## nickel back

wet stuff, most of us will get rain, how close am I DDD


----------



## DDD

Alright... so model madness continues into the extended period.   I am sorta glad I didn't post last night.  The afternoon run (12Z) of the GFS and the afternoon run of the EURO was on board for what looked to be a possible ice set up around the 27th / 28th.

However the 0Z EURO and GFS went back to showing what would be a strong system diving out of the west, down to the Gulf, picking up a ton of moisture and we would have rain and thunder for Christmas eve but exiting by Christmas day followed by another system in here by New Years Eve.

The 6Z run of the GFS (latest as of this posting) shows more of what I expect.  Cold system chasing the moisture with some residual, token flurries for the mountains and northern Alabama.  This would be around midnight Christmas Eve into the early morning hours of Christmas Day.

The system that the GFS shows coming in New Years Eve is more impressive in how BIG the GFS builds it in the Gulf.  Then the cold air it pulls down behind it and how long that cold air lingers in the SE.Now, let's be honest.  New Years Eve is 12 Days out.  The fantasy storms continue to show up in the long range models.

What does this tell me?  It tells me that the winter pattern is changing and it's going to be more favorable for a winter storm as we roll along.

I thought yesterday that the model consensus was going to start getting together on their 7 day thinking but it looks to be in and out.





First pic is the moisture falling in the wee hours of Christmas day.






Second pic is midnight on Christmas Even Night






Third pic is Christmas Eve night into Christmas Day... Cold is really deep all the way to the gulf of Mexico.






 Fourth pic is New Years Eve with cold air shoving a massive system that has come out of the gulf.  Verbatim the cold is pushing into the mid levels of the atmosphere.  Temps at the surface are too warm to hold snow, but verbatim, there is snow flying just not sticking.  This does happen occasionally and this system looks strong enough to produce that if it verified.







Fifth pic, I drew a red arrow here to point to where it's probably thundering and possibly lightning out in front of the cold front and cold air pushing in behind the main slug of moisture.  This would be during the day on Christmas Eve or that morning.







Last pic just shows how cold its going to be once the front pushes in on New Years Day... the cold will hang around.  Verbatim it would not get above freezing on January 2nd at all.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD thank you so much for the update.


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD thank you so much for the update.



y'all are more than welcome.

Keep in mind that the atmosphere is in flux and with LARGE systems moving in and out and more data being digested with each run, the forecast could change.  ESPECIALLY 7-10 day range.

I will continue to say until the models prove otherwise, beyond 5 days... it is just fantasy storms and temps.


----------



## Da Possum

I stayed up all night for that???


----------



## Battlewagon

Thank you DDD. I understand the family first. However, I do miss your regular updates as in past seasons. And dang it, sure wish the Mexican would come back.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD, thank you for being an awesome neighbor to us all, and taking your personal time to do all of this research and share it with us.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Thanks ddd. Im not the best at reading those maps but it looks like a possibility for some small amounts of the white stuff up in north ga am i right?


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thanks for what you do DDD, I really enjoy your updates!

I do have one small favor to ax though. I need to know if it's gonna snow on my street in Stockbridge, Georgia on January 18th. Thanks!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013

> I do have one small favor to ax though. I need to know if it's gonna snow on my street in Stockbridge, Georgia on January 18th. Thanks!!!



Lol good one. I know DDD gets tired of the IMBY questions.


----------



## DDD

toyota4x4h said:


> Thanks ddd. Im not the best at reading those maps but it looks like a possibility for some small amounts of the white stuff up in north ga am i right?



Correct.  I would stress LIGHT.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Awesome! Grassy mountain will prolly have enough to have some fun then!


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Last pic just shows how cold its going to be once the front pushes in on New Years Day... the cold will hang around.  Verbatim it would not get above freezing on January 2nd at all.



I remember waking up on New Year's Day, 1976 (after a wild New Year's Eve debauch) to Drew on 96 Rock saying "Good morning Atlanta. It's 1 degree."

It could happen again.


----------



## PappyHoel

Chance of flurries popped up for Christmas Eve in Dawsonville.


----------



## toyota4x4h

They changed the temps for here to the 50s! Dangit


----------



## mewabbithunter

All the weather guys on social media have disappeared!


----------



## DDD

Just a quick post before I head to the woods this evening...

January 1st has my attention for sure as cold is entrenched across the South East and the GFS is trying to pop a LPS out of the gulf.  

Long way off... but one thing for sure, cold pattern is about to set up, it's just a matter of time before the players on the field make a play.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on a blizzard!!!


----------



## Matthew6

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on a blizzard!!!



This^^^^^^^^^


----------



## turkeyhunter835

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on a blizzard!!!



It would be nice!!  Just don't ever see that happening again...


----------



## DDD

Good morning peeps.  Merry Christmas (2 days to go) to everyone!

Let me say it now, while I am thinking about it.  I hope you all have a Merry Christmas, thank the Creator for the winter weather that may come or may not and thank Him for Christmas.  Without Him, we get neither one.  Think about that this morning...

Moving on to weather...

My very hearty focus is on the January 1st and January 2 time frame.  However the models have absolutely been atrocious beyond 3-4 days.  What I am more looking at is the set up, not the details.  Not the colorful maps.  

We have cold air in place and at the surface, we have moisture riding out of the gulf.  Now, the models have wavered on where this Low will develop and will it start West in Texas or will it start East and come up through MS and AL?  That makes a world of difference on our precip type and I am talking about the northern half of the state.

This picture right here is EXACTLY what I invision, with maybe some more in the more CAD prone areas.  Athens - Gainesville - Lawrenceville.

I will have more time to post after today because I am on vacation after today.

Keep it tuned in here and I will do my best to keep the winter wheels turning.

I will admit, I am starting to be skeptical a little towards how bad this winter will be vs. how bad I thought it will be.... we will see.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Hopefully you mean worse than you thought it would be!!! But either way I like what you said at the beginning... If the father hadn't sent the son we would have no hope... Every time I stop and think about it it blows my mind. Merry Christmas DDD maybe the white stuff will fly soon thanks!


----------



## adavis

From wxsouth on Facebook... Sumpin is a brewing... Hopefully. 

"big positive tilt longwaves build big surface Highs" That's the theme in my premium extended outlook--with things on schedule for the big pattern change as a ridge develops in Alaska and western North America in 6 days. A huge chunk of cold air gets pushed south and east of the Rockies anchored with a 1050 mb High--thats pretty strong, and reminiscent of last year's big ones. Southwest flow will still rule in the deep south, but shallow cold air at some point before New Year's will set the stage for overrunning Wintery Precip in Texas, Arkansas, Tennessee and adjoining regions mostly WEST of the Apps. It's a pretty classic synoptic pattern for Icing deep in Texas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Merry Christmas DDD!


----------



## DDD

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Merry Christmas DDD!



Same to you and Mr. Hornet!  Hope Santa swings by y'all over there on the Barrow county side of the hill and brings you a good present.  Assuming you have been good...


----------



## DDD

Big Nasty all by itself down in S. Alabama... have to see if it dies or keeps rolling...


----------



## Matt.M

DDD said:


> I will admit, I am starting to be skeptical a little towards how bad this winter will be vs. how bad I thought it will be.... we will see.



No, don't imply that Triple D.  We need a last winter with  more snow.

Merry CHRISTmas to your's and everyone else of the GON family!!!!!


----------



## DDD

Latest run of the GFS is a very good look for a winter wx event on New Years Day and Jan. 2nd.  It's only one run of one model, so many more runs will need to be made and hopefully more models come on board... but interesting to say the least.


----------



## lbzdually

Bad looking storm headed towards Whitfield and Murray county.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I really hope the trends continue, would be awesome to bring in the new year with a snow threat to follow


----------



## nickel back

Looks like this winter played a big bluff early on and played it well......


----------



## crackerdave

Tornado watch here in Troup county till midnight!


----------



## whitetaco02

Bring on Spring!  I am tired of all these ups and downs!


----------



## Paint Brush

We had a pretty good thunder storm move through white county with heavy rain. I bet the creeks will be running high in the morning. The old timers always warned when you have thunder in the wintertime it will be followed with winthwr weather in about 3 days 
	
	




		Code:


----------



## blood on the ground

whitetaco02 said:


> Bring on Spring!  I am tired of all these ups and downs!



Spring has plenty of ups and downs also!


----------



## NCHillbilly

A few flakes in the forecast here tonight on the tail-end of this front. I feel for the folks down in Mississippi that got hammered with the Christmas twisters. Sad.


----------



## one_shot

Tift Co. emptied 4.5" rain 3pm yesterday, 2.5 " 7:30 am today!
 Suppose to quit around 11 pm.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

one_shot said:


> Tift Co. emptied 4.5" rain 3pm yesterday, 2.5 " 7:30 am today!
> Suppose to quit around 11 pm.



Watching the TV at 7 this Am and we were under a tornado warning.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD, I see snow in the ten day !!! Haha hopeful it'll stay til the 3 day!


----------



## DDD

Merry Christmas Eve folks!

Looking at the 12Z GFS I am not impressed, however the 6z and last nights EURO still has an event on tap for the the 1/1- 1/2 time frame.  

Honestly, what I still see is an icy mess.  Cold air trapped at the surface and light rain falling into it.  It would not be the classic "Tommy Hunter Wedge" but the cold air would be in place with moisture running over the top.  Being honest, it's still 9-10 days out... so we will see what the models do.

If we get inside of 5 days... meaning, if we have ice signal or frozen precip signal on Sunday... then I will be model watching like a hawk... right now... it's still in fantasy land.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> Merry Christmas Eve folks!
> 
> Looking at the 12Z GFS I am not impressed, however the 6z and last nights EURO still has an event on tap for the the 1/1- 1/2 time frame.
> 
> Honestly, what I still see is an icy mess.  Cold air trapped at the surface and light rain falling into it.  It would not be the classic "Tommy Hunter Wedge" but the cold air would be in place with moisture running over the top.  Being honest, it's still 9-10 days out... so we will see what the models do.
> 
> If we get inside of 5 days... meaning, if we have ice signal or frozen precip signal on Sunday... then I will be model watching like a hawk... right now... it's still in fantasy land.



That's what I'm talking about!!! Ice gives a fella a reason to use his generator! And makes for some awesome doughnut cutting in the truck!! Bring on the ice storm!!!


----------



## telco guy

Thanks for the updates DDD and Merry CHRISTmas to you and your family!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Thanks for the update DDD


----------



## GA DAWG

But my generator is still in south ga. It cant ice yet.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

Merry Christmas to all you winter weather freaks!


----------



## smokey30725

Local forecasts have nothing but rain next week now. Bummer. They were showing snow and ice yesterday.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

I wish it would snow a ft


----------



## crackerdave

DDD said:


> Merry Christmas Eve folks!
> 
> Looking at the 12Z GFS I am not impressed, however the 6z and last nights EURO still has an event on tap for the the 1/1- 1/2 time frame.
> 
> Honestly, what I still see is an icy mess.  Cold air trapped at the surface and light rain falling into it.  It would not be the classic "Tommy Hunter Wedge" but the cold air would be in place with moisture running over the top.  Being honest, it's still 9-10 days out... so we will see what the models do.
> 
> If we get inside of 5 days... meaning, if we have ice signal or frozen precip signal on Sunday... then I will be model watching like a hawk... right now... it's still in fantasy land.



The youth squirrel hunt is Jan. 3rd....looks like a potential rain-out,but I'm not going to postpone yet.


----------



## shakey gizzard

smokey30725 said:


> Local forecasts have nothing but rain next week now. Bummer. They were showing snow and ice yesterday.



It'll change again!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Maybe it will


----------



## snarlinbear

TV Met suggested frozen precip for the 1st and 2nd.  What's up with that you guru guys?  Sorry  but  I need to know your thoughts on the issue ASAP, even it's an educated guess or a crap shoot.


----------



## GA DAWG

snarlinbear said:


> TV Met suggested frozen precip for the 1st and 2nd.  What's up with that you guru guys?  Sorry  but  I need to know your thoughts on the issue ASAP, even it's an educated guess or a crap shoot.


I saw that to. I think they crazy.


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> TV Met suggested frozen precip for the 1st and 2nd.  What's up with that you guru guys?  Sorry  but  I need to know your thoughts on the issue ASAP, even it's an educated guess or a crap shoot.



Nope.  Not a chance.


Also, we are headed for a real warm up and AGAIN in the 10 day window it shows a MASSIVE cooldown but the models are all over the place but with confidence I can say no frozen precip for 7 days.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

C'mon summer


----------



## turkeyhunter835

We need white stuff


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

turkeyhunter835 said:


> We need white stuff



Not gonna happen this year


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks DDD for the response.  I can now make my plans with  confidence.  We all greatly appreciate what you do!


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> C'mon summer



i agree. done with this pseudo winter.


----------



## smokey30725

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. done with this pseudo winter.



No thanks. As someone who spends a ton of time outdoors, I detest summer and the humidity and constant sweating that come with it.


----------



## crackerdave

The weather channel says rain for this weekend.....triple d,if you agree I'm gonna postpone my youth hunt till the 10th.If it rains that Saturday too,it just ain't meant to be.


----------



## Patriot44

Bring on spring!  Done with this wet cold mess!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I don't know about where you guys are, but in Buford it feels like March today anyway.


----------



## PappyHoel

60 degrees in the foothills of the mountains today.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Truck says 55 in Gainesville


----------



## Nicodemus

56 here, with a light rain.


----------



## Trigabby

Wearing shorts while I split firewood.. Kind of ironic..


----------



## smokey30725

Has all the winter weather hype evaporated? I though this was supposed to be one for the record books?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Has all the winter weather hype evaporated? I though this was supposed to be one for the record books?



As far as I can remember, our real winter weather doesn't happen until after the first of the year anyway. It gets more likely as we creep up on February. 

That's just my observation.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

smokey30725 said:


> Has all the winter weather hype evaporated? I though this was supposed to be one for the record books?



That's what I thought. .. I'm not hearing anything else about... but as stated above it don't really start getting fired up till the first of the year.


----------



## smokey30725

turkeyhunter835 said:


> That's what I thought. .. I'm not hearing anything else about... but as stated above it don't really start getting fired up till the first of the year.



I'm ready for it. Got the generator all tuned up and gassed up and ready to roll. Plus it's fun to play in the snow with the truck.


----------



## elfiii

Spent the weekend on splitting and stacking firewood. Result - 61 degrees today.

It's all good. I know DDD is going to bust us a stem winder of a winter ice storm soon.


----------



## crackerdave

smokey30725 said:


> I'm ready for it. Got the generator all tuned up and gassed up and ready to roll. Plus it's fun to play in the snow with the truck.



Kayaks are fun in snow,too!


----------



## GA DAWG

Aint gonna snow none this winter. Above avg temps and wet. Thats what its gonna be.


----------



## jcountry

GA DAWG said:


> Aint gonna snow none this winter. Above avg temps and wet. Thats what its gonna be.



Useless Billy would know.  

(We don't hear from DDD no more.  So maybe all those Billy threads can help us out.)


----------



## mountainpass

jcountry said:


> (We don't hear from DDD no more.  So maybe all those Billy threads can help us out.)



He tweets prognostications.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the ice storm!!! Bring on the thunder snow!!!


----------



## Matt.M

mountainpass said:


> He tweets prognostications.



True.  But most of our snow events are in the 1/2 half of January and February.  

Everyone stating that winter is over is a joke.  It's still December.


----------



## PappyHoel

Winter is over!


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> Winter is over!



Sayeth the jester...........


----------



## BrotherBadger

Well, this winter may go down as one of the weirder ones I remember. We had snow on the ground the first week of November and cold temps throughout(consistently 10° below normal). Then December was mostly always above freezing, with no snow on the ground. Heck, it was 50 on Christmas eve! Now? 2° with a wind chill of -15°. Still no snow on the ground but back in the winter temps. Highs getting up into the 30s this weekend before plunging back into the teens next week. What a weird season.


----------



## smokey30725

I want my winter back..............


----------



## jcountry

The real test will be a month from now.   If January is just as warm as Dec, then this winter will be a flop for those who love snow.  

You never know.   Maybe some polar vortexes will swoop down and make things interesting for a while.


----------



## nickel back

jcountry said:


> The real test will be a month from now.   If January is just as warm as Dec, then this winter will be a flop for those who love snow.
> 
> You never know.   Maybe some polar vortexes will swoop down and make things interesting for a while.



what I have been seeing and reading it seams most of January will be warm also......


----------



## DDD

One of the strongest most obliterating ice storms is modeled for January 13th.

If even half of what was modeled came true it would rock the South East.  Have to see if this holds on... but once again... it's in fantasy forecasting land.


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## doenightmare

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 

^^^
Hope it's snow - I don't like the ice. Thanks 3D - please keep us posted.


----------



## GA DAWG

DDD said:


> One of the strongest most obliterating ice storms is modeled for January 13th.
> 
> If even half of what was modeled came true it would rock the South East.  Have to see if this holds on... but once again... it's in fantasy forecasting land.


Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## oops1

That don't sound good


----------



## smokey30725

Sounds pretty ominous. I love snow but not ice.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Will be just rain

Summer is just around the corner


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring it on!!! Ice ice baby!!! I want thunder ice!!!


----------



## crackerdave

So..this coming weekend is a rain-out,fer sure? Weather channel says 100 percent chance Friday,90 percent Sat.&Sun.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Let it roll..... come on baby


----------



## smokey30725

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Will be just rain
> 
> Summer is just around the corner



You're in the wrong room sir. The I love summer support group meets down the hall in the furnace room.


----------



## rjcruiser

Can we make it Jan 14?  I have a huge meeting in Columbia SC on the 13th.


----------



## jcountry

Keep an eye on Matthew East's video blog:

http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/

He is very good with winter weather-and does a great job of explaining what the models are up to.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

smokey30725 said:


> You're in the wrong room sir. The I love summer support group meets down the hall in the furnace room.



No snow this year folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

How far south DDD? I hear the Mexican maybe chiming in too.


----------



## DDD

Migmack said:


> How far south DDD? I hear the Mexican maybe chiming in too.



As modeled, to my eyes it looks to stretch down towards and maybe past Peachtree City... Coweta County area... going down the south side of I-85.  Atlanta, straight out I-20 towards Augusta, all points North and Eastward.  Hammered.  

The only thing that throws up a caution flag to me is the High pressure up in the NE as modeled doesn't present what I would expect to see as cold temps pushing down that far south, however the model is showing the 32° line at the surface very far south.  It may just be bad output from the model and may resolve as we get closer.

One thing for sure... large amount of moisture will come out of the gulf.  The key is WHEN will the HPS get in place in the NE and How strong will it be when the moisture rides out of the Gulf and WHERE will the HPS be positioned?  These 3 things are key when talking about an ice storm.  Also, if the cold was deep, like last year we would end up with more ice pellets than true ice.  

What happened down in Augusta last year would pale in comparison to what is modeled.  It may simply disappear as we get closer or it could be 34° and raining or it may be the ice storm of the century or an amazing sleet storm.  It's just too far out to tell.


----------



## DDD

crackerdave said:


> So..this coming weekend is a rain-out,fer sure? Weather channel says 100 percent chance Friday,90 percent Sat.&Sun.



Yes sir.  You will get wet this weekend.


----------



## PappyHoel

How much will Dawsonville get?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I'm going to floruba if its worse than last year.


----------



## GA DAWG

Come on turkey season.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> How much will Dawsonville get?


----------



## crackerdave

DDD said:


> Yes sir.  You will get wet this weekend.



Thanks...postponed to the 10th.If it rains then,17th....etc.


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## smokey30725

What do we want???

"Snow and cold!!!!"

When do we want it????

"Right now!!!!"


----------



## Mountainbuck

Go team!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Nicodemus said:


> Brang it. It can`t get too cold.



Please temper thyself. My GA plumbing installation disagrees with your assertion that it can't get too cold.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Calling for a low of 15 here on the 7th.


----------



## Paint Brush

The models are showing a blast next Thu GFS Nd Euro Atlanta 12 and 14 degrees. Winter has arrived just need moisture.


----------



## snarlinbear

Stack the golf clubs behind the decoys and the sleds, my bet is that it's on the way!  Yehaw....


----------



## jcountry

Matthew East is showing some good info about the models:

http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/


----------



## Paymaster

Oh My!!!!!!! Ice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## turkeyhunter835




----------



## DDD

The story tonight is rain, rain and more rain.  Could have some strong storms tomorrow but quite frankly don't see enough sheer to generate any tornadoes.  Straightline winds and trees going down due to wet ground is what I foresee.


As for the Cold.  Wow.  It's gonna sting by Wednesday night into Thursday.  Yowza.  12° for a low in Metro ATL, points northward will be slightly colder.  High around 35° Thursday... just brutal.  Bundle up the pipes and the dogs and your wife if need be. 

I don't see any winter precip, but the pattern is right... like i have said... the players will be near or on the field... just a matter of getting them together to make a play.


----------



## DDD

Also, on the severe wx note... the more severe wx will be south of Macon down to Valdosta.  In that area Sunday morning until about noon there will be a slight chance of an weak isolated tornado.  If you live or play south of Macon Sunday don't let your guard down to changing weather conditions.

I try my best not to concentrate on the northern half of the state and especially when it comes to Severe Wx.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

DDD said:


> The story tonight is rain, rain and more rain.  Could have some strong storms tomorrow but quite frankly don't see enough sheer to generate any tornadoes.  Straightline winds and trees going down due to wet ground is what I foresee.
> 
> 
> As for the Cold.  Wow.  It's gonna sting by Wednesday night into Thursday.  Yowza.  12° for a low in Metro ATL, points northward will be slightly colder.  High around 35° Thursday... just brutal.  Bundle up the pipes and the dogs and your wife if need be.
> 
> I don't see any winter precip, but the pattern is right... like i have said... the players will be near or on the field... just a matter of getting them together to make a play.



Non for this week or the 13?


----------



## DDD

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Non for this week or the 13?



Nothing for this week.


----------



## DDD

Man, the cold shot that the models are showing for Wed - Friday is OMG impressive.

Right now, surface temps look to get into the single digits for lows and possibly not come above freezing all day Thursday.  

Bitter, bitter cold inbound.  GFS brings some light moisture across on Saturday with cold air still hanging around as the cold slides back up the NE coast.  Could be slicky on the the 10th but thats a long ways off.

The story will be the cold in here Wed - Friday.  I can hear the pipes busting now...


----------



## DDD

Also worth mentioning... the Florida coast and possibly the GA coast could see flurries on Thursday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow !!!  That figures I gotta work Wed-Fri nights . .


----------



## elfiii

Getting closer.


----------



## DDD

I tweeted it out just now, but storms back in MS and AL are not playing.  Tornadoes are being spotted and are forming.  

Models are showing the Wedge eroding which will allow the storms to hold together and roll in.


----------



## jcountry

What is your Twitter handle?


----------



## mountainpass

jcountry said:


> What is your Twitter handle?



@gonweatherguy


----------



## blood on the ground

I lost power for about an hr with the storm that rolled through last night. Bring on the bad stuff!!!


----------



## savreds

DDD said:


> Also worth mentioning... the Florida coast and possibly the GA coast could see flurries on Thursday.



Don't you know its not nice to tease people!   


I hope you're right though, the boys would love that!


----------



## Paint Brush

I just read a post from Mathew and he brought up that awful word Ice for next w/e and I don't think just a little. Something about an artic high pulling a low out of the gulf. Hmm. I guess DDD will give us an up date on his thoughts. On a side note the I heard it mentioned the cold and wind chills this week could cause some school closures across the northern counties. Single digit tempts with 25 mph wind will be brutal at that bus stop.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Currently -6, with the Wind Chill somewhere around -24 right now.  3 inches of snow coming tonight, with Wedneday's high to be 0, low of -12. Highs won't break 15 until the weekend, most of them in the single digits. Luckily, we are gonna be up in the 20s by the weekend. Still, it's gonna be a rough couple of days. Wind sucks.


----------



## nickel back

BrotherBadger said:


> Currently -6, with the Wind Chill somewhere around -24 right now.  3 inches of snow coming tonight, with Wedneday's high to be 0, low of -12. Highs won't break 15 until the weekend, most of them in the single digits. Luckily, we are gonna be up in the 20s by the weekend. Still, it's gonna be a rough couple of days. Wind sucks.



Brrrrrr....


----------



## blood on the ground

BrotherBadger said:


> Currently -6, with the Wind Chill somewhere around -24 right now.  3 inches of snow coming tonight, with Wedneday's high to be 0, low of -12. Highs won't break 15 until the weekend, most of them in the single digits. Luckily, we are gonna be up in the 20s by the weekend. Still, it's gonna be a rough couple of days. Wind sucks.



Aaahhhh, a long t and a light jacket and that should make for some nice fishing weather!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Paint Brush said:


> I just read a post from Mathew and he brought up that awful word Ice for next w/e and I don't think just a little. Something about an artic high pulling a low out of the gulf. Hmm. I guess DDD will give us an up date on his thoughts. On a side note the I heard it mentioned the cold and wind chills this week could cause some school closures across the northern counties. Single digit tempts with 25 mph wind will be brutal at that bus stop.



Bring it on


----------



## cjones

BrotherBadger said:


> Currently -6, with the Wind Chill somewhere around -24 right now.  3 inches of snow coming tonight, with Wedneday's high to be 0, low of -12. Highs won't break 15 until the weekend, most of them in the single digits. Luckily, we are gonna be up in the 20s by the weekend. Still, it's gonna be a rough couple of days. Wind sucks.



Ahhhh... Now I remember why I moved back south from Iowa 5 years ago. 

That kind of weather qualifies as what I like to call "booger freezing cold".


----------



## tr21

had a old man tell me years ago "if you hear thunder in January the ground will be white within 7 day's" and I've found that to hold true. so bring it on I'm ready for a good one !  and the governor will get to use  that equipment that The Heed made him waste all our money on !


----------



## NCHillbilly

Here's my local forecast for later this week:

Wednesday 

A slight chance of snow showers between 10am and noon. Partly sunny, with a high near 26. Northwest wind 9 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Wednesday Night 

Partly cloudy, with a low around 4. North northwest wind 10 to 18 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph.

Thursday 

Sunny, with a high near 26.


----------



## Keebs

tr21 said:


> had a old man tell me years ago "if you hear thunder in January the ground will be white within 7 day's" and I've found that to hold true. so bring it on I'm ready for a good one !  and the governor will get to use  that equipment that The Heed made him waste all our money on !


I heard thunder Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## ryork

For whatever it's worth, I don't recall ever hearing as much thunder in January as I heard this past Saturday night.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Here's my local forecast for later this week:
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> A slight chance of snow showers between 10am and noon. Partly sunny, with a high near 26. Northwest wind 9 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Wednesday Night
> 
> Partly cloudy, with a low around 4. North northwest wind 10 to 18 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph.
> 
> Thursday
> 
> Sunny, with a high near 26.



Nanner hammock weather!


----------



## GA DAWG

Cold here all day really. Never got as high as they claimed it would. Heck it may get colder thur than they are saying. Either way. I'll prolly be deer huntin. Gotta go south to get my generator with all this ice talk.


----------



## DDD

May have to send the yellow caution flag up tomorrow or Wednesday if models keep going in the direction of an ice storm Sunday

To me this has high potential simply because we have such cold temps that will be here Wednesday - Friday.

Remember that Ice storms are a fine line between warm and cold in the NE GA traditional CAD prone areas.  The cold air is trapped at the surface usually around 30-31° and the warm air at around 38-40° is riding up over head.  Looking at surface temps, it's going to be right.  The High Pressure will be centered up over Virginia and then off the Virginia Coast shoving cold air back down the Eastern side of the Apps.

Moisture will be running up and over the cold dry air at the surface.  Given below freezing temps at the surface and the moisture running up over it... it could be a sure enough mess.  North Carolina and South Carolina to me will be in for a heavy ice if the models were to verify.  

Right now NE GA would be ice but how much is up in the air.  More model runs and more data will be key.  If this look keeps up though... it will be interesting for sure.

The two pictures below are around early morning Sunday morning into the early afternoon hours.  Temp at or below freezing.  With evaporational cooling, it could be interesting for a lot of people.

I will update as I see need be.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I'm due to sharpen some chains! Been a while since we've seen a bad ice storm!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

This thread is going to be rockin here soon


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the ice!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Nooooooo!


----------



## PappyHoel

As long as I get to stay home Monday I'm all for an ice storm.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA DAWG said:


> Nooooooo!



Ice makes for some great doughnut cutting weather!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Snow; fine. 

Ice storm with above ground power lines, and people who think they can drive on ice when they have accidents due to _the sun rising in the morning_; no thanks. 

Thanks for the heads up DDD.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Snow; fine.
> 
> Ice storm with above ground power lines, and people who think they can drive on ice when they have accidents due to _the sun rising in the morning_; no thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up DDD.



Your not lieing about that...


----------



## PappyHoel

Weather underground shows temps in the 30s-40s for Sunday into Monday.  I'm calling fooey on frozen precipitation.


----------



## snarlinbear

Mainstream weather now suggesting that gulf moisture may bode for icy weather early next week.  I recall DDD nailed that window weeks ago, proving why he's my "go to" weather guy.


----------



## Resica

Matthew, about an 1 1/2" here so far. Not much, but I'll take all I can get when I can get it.


----------



## DDD

GFS showing a good ice storm inbound for the SE Sunday.

Full update tonight after 9PM.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> GFS showing a good ice storm inbound for the SE Sunday.
> 
> Full update tonight after 9PM.



Thanks DDD I've put out the DDD warning at work.  However in forum tradition I'm going to be the naysayer


----------



## GA DAWG

blood on the ground said:


> Ice makes for some great doughnut cutting weather!



I gotta work Sunday though. ALONE! Im getting skeered now.


----------



## Toddcosper

DDD said:


> GFS showing a good ice storm inbound for the SE Sunday.
> 
> Full update tonight after 9PM.



I am sooooo ready for this!!! Winter Watch 2015 is on... looks like multiple systems in the works, which makes me more happy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> GFS showing a good ice storm inbound for the SE Sunday.
> 
> Full update tonight after 9PM.



great.


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> GFS showing a good ice storm inbound for the SE Sunday.
> 
> Full update tonight after 9PM.



in your update keep it above ATL are in that area plz....


----------



## DDD

If this "ice storm" comes to pass... it will blow this thread sky high.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> If this "ice storm" comes to pass... it will blow this thread sky high.



Bring it!!! 

Selective wording by you can blow this thread sky high!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> If this "ice storm" comes to pass... it will blow this thread sky high.


----------



## Casey81

Mark I hope you are wrong on this one. I don't wanna deal with ice this year. 
What are you going by on twitter?


----------



## DDD

Casey81 said:


> Mark I hope you are wrong on this one. I don't wanna deal with ice this year.
> What are you going by on twitter?



@gonweatherguy

Hey, old married guy!!!!  Don't be a stranger!  I owe you a fishing trip on Lanier soon!


----------



## Resica

A shovel full this evening.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> A shovel full this evening.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## Paint Brush

The weather channel just gave their spill on this w/e and they are showing everything staying up in the tenn valley,nothing close to Ga. I hope DDD sees a diffrent picture.


----------



## blood on the ground

Resica said:


> A shovel full this evening.



You so lucky!


----------



## PappyHoel

Paint Brush said:


> The weather channel just gave their spill on this w/e and they are showing everything staying up in the tenn valley,nothing close to Ga. I hope DDD sees a diffrent picture.



All local weather forecasts for Dawsonville say 35-45 degrees?


----------



## shakey gizzard

PappyHoel said:


> All local weather forecasts for Dawsonville say 35-45 degrees?



10 deg difference? bout sums up a local forecast!


----------



## todd03blown

Other Met's I follow on Twitter and FB are speaking about this ice storm potential now. Should get interesting for sure in the next few days.


----------



## topfuelgirl

It's after 9:00 DDD!!!


----------



## Matt.M

F5.  F5.  etc....


----------



## DDD

topfuelgirl said:


> It's after 9:00 DDD!!!



I am working on it girl... cool your headers...


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> I am working on it girl... cool your headers...



CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored!! Now that was funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## topfuelgirl

DDD said:


> I am working on it girl... cool your headers...



CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored I gotta get my nitro if it's needed!!!


----------



## topfuelgirl

Thank you DDD your the best!!!


----------



## mammajamma

refresh, refresh, refresh...this teacher would love a snow break!


----------



## DDD

Alright... modeling is in for today January 6th.  We still have the 00Z set of models tonight of which I will **NOT** stay up for... thank you very much.  

Trying to keep this summarized as simple as I can, without a doubt the all so famous, Tommy Hunter wedge will be in full effect Saturday into Sunday... all day Sunday and Sunday night.  The major, major question mark is how much moisture will ride up out of the gulf.  The 18z models of the GFS are moisture starved.  The 0z, 6z and 12z runs had a whole lot more moisture to them.  The EURO models show the CAD signature (Wedge) but it too is moisture starved.  I have extreme confidence that the cold air will be in place... however, I'm losing that loving feeling about the moisture coming out of the Gulf.

Let me add too that to have an ICE storm that is CAD involved the moisture has to start falling through that cold air to "lock" it in place or trap it at the surface.  The warm wet air acts like a blanket except it traps the cold air under the "blanket."

Today is Tuesday and we are talking about a possible event that is 5 days out.  The surface temps retreat back to warm very fast on the 18Z GFS models.  This will only occur if there is no rain falling into the cold air at the surface.  The cold air at the surface will be impressive by CAD standards.  The big question will be moisture.  If we get moisture riding out of Texas, streaking across MS and LA (Lower Alabama) then its going to be a Holy Mess.  But if it is moisture starved, like it is modeled on the 18Z then it will be a big swing and miss by mother nature to nail us with a big ICE storm.

Would not surprise me for the models to start coming back with more moisture though as more data is poured into the modeling software.  

One last thought... The High pressure that will slide out of the upper plains and over to Virginia is very, very dry and cold.  It will take a good bit of moisture to saturate the air and allow the moisture (if there is any) to reach the ground.  Just something to keep in mind as we move forward.

This picture is of Sunday morning.  Look how deep the cold temps go south at the surface!  wowzers.

I am going to be up for some Q and A for a short while so fire away what you got.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD - not related to this event but what do you think the rest of our winter will be like? Maybe a few chances left for some snow?


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

*Update*

Thanks for keeping us updated DDD!
Eric


----------



## DDD

todd03blown said:


> DDD - not related to this event but what do you think the rest of our winter will be like? Maybe a few chances left for some snow?



The GFS and the EURO both have "fantasy" storms at the 10 day mark.  Personally, I think we get snow in here in the next 16 days and at the first of February.

Don't ask me my reasoning... I have my own little "formula" that I like to look at.  It's not scientific in any way shape form or fashion.  Just certain things I look for that make me think the right players will be on the field.

It might not happen, but that's just my belief.


----------



## DDD

topfuelgirl said:


> Thank you DDD your the best!!!



You folks are quite welcome.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> The GFS and the EURO both have "fantasy" storms at the 10 day mark.  Personally, I think we get snow in here in the next 16 days and at the first of February.
> 
> Don't ask me my reasoning... I have my own little "formula" that I like to look at.  It's not scientific in any way shape form or fashion.  Just certain things I look for that make me think the right players will be on the field.
> 
> It might not happen, but that's just my belief.


Thanks sir! Appreciate your time and info between here and twitter


----------



## DDD

Let me also talk about the cold that is inbound tomorrow through Friday.

Wow.  No other word but wow.  Time to drain all those exterior pipes, but towels around the drafty doors.  The wind will be howling when the high pressure pushes south and brings with it the cold temps.  

With all the rain we have had I look for trees to go down and for the folks cutting them up... man is it going to be cold.

Wind chills will be in the single digits and will push 0° by Thursday morning.  Bundle the kids up, bring the animals inside, minus the farm animals and try to insulate your house the best you can.


----------



## DDD

Here is the wind map for tomorrow night around midnight.

Wind blowing between 25-30 MPH.  Temps down around 20° at this time IMBY.


----------



## DDD

DDD said:


> Alright... modeling is in for today January 6th.  We still have the 00Z set of models tonight of which I will **NOT** stay up for... thank you very much.
> 
> Trying to keep this summarized as simple as I can, without a doubt the all so famous, Tommy Hunter wedge will be in full effect Saturday into Sunday... all day Sunday and Sunday night.  The major, major question mark is how much moisture will ride up out of the gulf.  The 18z models of the GFS are moisture starved.  The 0z, 6z and 12z runs had a whole lot more moisture to them.  The EURO models show the CAD signature (Wedge) but it too is moisture starved.  I have extreme confidence that the cold air will be in place... however, I'm losing that loving feeling about the moisture coming out of the Gulf.
> 
> Let me add too that to have an ICE storm that is CAD involved the moisture has to start falling through that cold air to "lock" it in place or trap it at the surface.  The warm wet air acts like a blanket except it traps the cold air under the "blanket."
> 
> Today is Tuesday and we are talking about a possible event that is 5 days out.  The surface temps retreat back to warm very fast on the 18Z GFS models.  This will only occur if there is no rain falling into the cold air at the surface.  The cold air at the surface will be impressive by CAD standards.  The big question will be moisture.  If we get moisture riding out of Texas, streaking across MS and LA (Lower Alabama) then its going to be a Holy Mess.  But if it is moisture starved, like it is modeled on the 18Z then it will be a big swing and miss by mother nature to nail us with a big ICE storm.
> 
> Would not surprise me for the models to start coming back with more moisture though as more data is poured into the modeling software.
> 
> One last thought... The High pressure that will slide out of the upper plains and over to Virginia is very, very dry and cold.  It will take a good bit of moisture to saturate the air and allow the moisture (if there is any) to reach the ground.  Just something to keep in mind as we move forward.
> 
> This picture is of Sunday morning.  Look how deep the cold temps go south at the surface!  wowzers.
> 
> I am going to be up for some Q and A for a short while so fire away what you got.



Just thought I would pull this over here for people reading the thread so they don't have to go too far back.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Here is the wind map for tomorrow night around midnight.
> 
> Wind blowing between 25-30 MPH.  Temps down around 20° at this time IMBY.



Would that be below zero windchill at that point?


----------



## weezzey

Your post are very much appreciated DDD. Thanks


----------



## mammajamma

Thank you, DDD, as always!!


----------



## topfuelgirl

Hey DDD -Is to early in the season to know if we will have a couple of storms like last winter?


----------



## Greene728

No ice please! Snow is fine, but no ice!


----------



## doenightmare

Thanks 3D - as always you da man.


----------



## rospaw

Thanks DDD for all your updates on this site. I check this link daily. I have seen your weather magic/sorcery  the last 4 or so years and you are impressive. Thanks again from me and about a dozen others that text/call me about winter weather. S


----------



## BrotherBadger

cjones said:


> Ahhhh... Now I remember why I moved back south from Iowa 5 years ago.
> 
> That kind of weather qualifies as what I like to call "booger freezing cold".



Bah, i don't mind the cold(proper layering is the key). It sucks right now, but it's worth the trade off for mild spring and a not _too_ hot summer. Today is probably the low point. It will be -8* at 8am, with Wind Chills around -30.



todd03blown said:


> Would that be below zero windchill at that point?



Probably not. Single digits most likely.


----------



## blood on the ground

BrotherBadger said:


> Bah, i don't mind the cold(proper layering is the key). It sucks right now, but it's worth the trade off for mild spring and a not _too_ hot summer. Today is probably the low point. It will be -8* at 8am, with Wind Chills around -30.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Single digits most likely.



I like the way you think! Bring on the blistering cold!!! Better than hot any day!!!


----------



## Da Possum

i like the heat myself.....


----------



## Da Possum

wouldn't bother me one bit if i lived the rest of my days without seeing another snow flake


----------



## nickel back

....need some sun, its a little cold with this overcast


----------



## GA DAWG

I hate snow and ice. I cant just stay home like some girly man when it hits. I have to work in it. All this winter precipitation fun was during school yrs.


----------



## rjcruiser

How long does the ice last?  I-20 east is what I'm concerned about.

Thanks for the insight DDD


----------



## StriperrHunterr

rjcruiser said:


> How long does the ice last?  I-20 east is what I'm concerned about.
> 
> Thanks for the insight DDD



Assuming the rest of their forecasts are accurate, and I know that's a lot to ask, it seems like the ice, depending on QTY, should be gone by that evening if it does happen. 45* in Buford by 4PM on Sunday according to wunderground. 

Personally I'm less concerned about the ice itself than I am about the falling trees, limbs, and power lines. 

But then again DDD didn't mention amounts, so I'm just speculating.


----------



## todd03blown

BrotherBadger said:


> Bah, i don't mind the cold(proper layering is the key). It sucks right now, but it's worth the trade off for mild spring and a not _too_ hot summer. Today is probably the low point. It will be -8* at 8am, with Wind Chills around -30.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. Single digits most likely.



Thanks.

I know in my area they are talking about a low of 9-10 degrees and 20+MPH winds. This equates to -5 to -15.

Very nice


----------



## Resica

14 here now and it's still light out.


----------



## tr21

I got white things fallin outa the sky here !


----------



## blood on the ground

tr21 said:


> I got white things fallin outa the sky here !



It's to windy to be burning cardboard!!!!


----------



## tr21

oh well it's burning now I aint gonna put it out now. just a few flurries wish it would bust loose !


----------



## NCHillbilly

13* here right now, pouring snow, snow on the ground, roads slick, and 25 mph wind with around 40 mph gusts. Supposed to be around 0 at daylight with the wind continuing. I'll trade with some of y'all any time, this is not really enjoyable if you have to get out in it. Especially, I'll trade heating bills with you.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Flurries falling in Thomson


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Buddies texting me from Augusta area that it's snowing there too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Flurries here too


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Massive flurry outbreak over Thomson. Bread & Milk time!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Frozen precipitation showed on my NOAA forecast for Saturday evening into Sunday, but only 30% chance.


----------



## shakey gizzard

blood on the ground said:


> It's to windy to be burning cardboard!!!!



x2!


----------



## srb

Will we break last years record low for wed thur??
2014 was 6/7
How long has the records started  keeping track?


----------



## Sugar Plum

Sleet in Forsyth, GA.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Rodents hunting the warm spots!


----------



## tr21

shakey gizzard said:


> x2!



thought I was the only one burning cardboard ! I rekon not


----------



## Greene728

hdm03 said:


> wouldn't bother me one bit if i lived the rest of my days without seeing another snow flake



Me and you both! I just watch this thread to be prepared as DDD is so good and honest at what he does. Personally, I hate the stuff.....


----------



## blood on the ground

Greene728 said:


> Me and you both! I just watch this thread to be prepared as DDD is so good and honest at what he does. Personally, I hate the stuff.....



No swearing on the weather thread!!!!


----------



## Wycliff

Thanks for the updates DDD


----------



## shakey gizzard

tr21 said:


> thought I was the only one burning cardboard ! I rekon not



Critters move, when it get's cold!


----------



## blood on the ground

Wycliff said:


> Thanks for the updates DDD



What update? Triple D's baited the hook yesterday and left us with it today!


----------



## orrb

Thanks To DDD and his wonderful work, We have plenty of firewood and are nice and toasty..  Thank you DDD for all you do.. 

So DDD, what is going on for Sunday Night ??  

Would rather have Rain than ICE.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Stay warm everyone today. Glad I do not live up north. It was 9 degrees in Canton this morning and that is cold enough.


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like rain now all weekend for Dawsonville.


----------



## DDD

System for Sunday still looks dry.  At this point it would be trying to wish it into place.

Stay warm today folks.  Stupid cold outside.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like rain now all weekend for Dawsonville.



Rain will actually be more abundant on Monday... Cold will have went to Maine by then.


----------



## tr21

it's 1 here in suches ! BRRR


----------



## Unicoidawg

It was 7 in Cleveland this morning....... TOASTY!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

12 deg's IMBY!


----------



## Brenda61979

I got told it was snowing in Jacksonville florida???!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Keep the faith winter weather lovers!!!


----------



## DDD

Might have to keep half an eye ball on Tuesday.  The high pressure keeps reloading over Virginia and the GFS is trying to make moisture come up and over CAD at the surface.  It's not a lot right now but today is Friday...

Let's see what happens.

After Thursday I don't see anything of interest until 2 weeks from now...


----------



## BrotherBadger

blood on the ground said:


> I like the way you think! Bring on the blistering cold!!! Better than hot any day!!!




You can always put on more clothes to warm up. You only have so many layers you can remove before you're sweaty, naked and still hot as heck. I donno bout you, but my neighbors prefer I stay clothed.


----------



## Paymaster

Thank you DDD! You are the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyJo

That make me feel all warm and fuzzy   I sure do hope we get something interesting this winter.  It's been too quiet and boring.  I WANT SNOW!!!


----------



## rjcruiser

DDD said:


> Might have to keep half an eye ball on Tuesday.  The high pressure keeps reloading over Virginia and the GFS is trying to make moisture come up and over CAD at the surface.  It's not a lot right now but today is Friday...
> 
> Let's see what happens.
> 
> After Thursday I don't see anything of interest until 2 weeks from now...



When on Tuesday?  Tuesday morning/afternoon/evening?


----------



## Resica

1/2" of graupel today.


----------



## DDD

Can't be said enough that the "typical" CAD areas in NE GA will have to pay attention Monday night into Tuesday and again on Thursday.

Tuesday has potential to surprise in my opinion.  The reason is the temps are close, throw in evaporational cooling and you could have a mess on your hands with rain and 31.8° or it could be 33.5° and raining.  It's just very hard to tell at this moment.  

I could see a scenario of Monday afternoon it's realized the models have not handled the low level temps well and the rain cools the air more than originally thought and poof!  Enough ice to make one slippery situation somewhere in NE GA.


----------



## panfried0419

Jackson EMC buddy of mine said his supervisors have put them on "alert" status starting Saturday evening.....


----------



## PappyHoel

Winter is over


----------



## Jeff C.

PappyHoel said:


> Winter is over




9 hrs and 18 mins from last post on Jan 10....looks like it.


----------



## panfried0419

Forecast said 45 today for my area....it has just now hit 36


----------



## smokey30725

PappyHoel said:


> Winter is over



It never began.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ready for summer.  

Winter is a joke


----------



## panfried0419

I'm just curious because my thermometer is now 34. I threw out my ice from cooler last night and never melted. And "rain" is suppose to move in tonight.


----------



## DDD

Man.... I gotta tell you guys... this winter sucks.

It's going to start warming up for the next two weeks.  The really... really... really long range looks promising, but how many fantasy storms have the models cranked out?  I am sick of looking at it.  For this winter weather lover it's frustrating.  Very frustrating.

The best thing I can say is the weather will allow you to get out and trim up your trees and rose bushes.  Everything points to an exciting February but I will believe it when I see it.

If you had asked me in November what we would be doing by Jan 11th of this year, I would say we would be looking at pictures of ice storms or 4-6" of snow.   

I'm over it.  The winter is not playing out like I saw it in my mind back in the Fall.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD'S light is on!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Oooo no good for the snow lovers!!


----------



## DDD

It's beginning to remind me of the January of 1999.  Only reason I remember it so well... My dad and I went to Steinhatchee, FL to fish before I got married in March.  It was 80° the whole week we were there.  We never got cold that whole Jan - March.  In fact we had to put sun block on in January!  Highs in the 70's for that area this week and next.  

Go figure.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I had a dream it was going to snow on Thursday. We will see.


----------



## panfried0419

Got some sleet up here in the hills


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Man.... I gotta tell you guys... this winter sucks.
> 
> It's going to start warming up for the next two weeks.  The really... really... really long range looks promising, but how many fantasy storms have the models cranked out?  I am sick of looking at it.  For this winter weather lover it's frustrating.  Very frustrating.
> 
> The best thing I can say is the weather will allow you to get out and trim up your trees and rose bushes.  Everything points to an exciting February but I will believe it when I see it.
> 
> If you had asked me in November what we would be doing by Jan 11th of this year, I would say we would be looking at pictures of ice storms or 4-6" of snow.
> 
> I'm over it.  The winter is not playing out like I saw it in my mind back in the Fall.



but everything was pointing to a cold winter also....like you said, when I see it.


----------



## Matthew6

we just need to go to north carolina or pennsylvania where it snows everyday.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Matthew6 said:


> we just need to go to north carolina or pennsylvania where it snows everyday.



Actually, we haven't had any snow here since early last week, and that was just a dusting and flurries.


----------



## blood on the ground

Even though I love the snow I'm okay if things stay just the way they are! I hate hot weather with a passion! So any day below 70 is a sweet blessing to me!


----------



## DDD

Looking at the models... this sums it up.


----------



## Da Possum

Bring on the 90 degree weather!


----------



## keithsto

ddd said:


> looking at the models... This sums it up.




tac


----------



## PappyHoel

I knew he would cancel it!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Small Orifice Air Burst.


----------



## shakey gizzard

This means its gunna snow in March!


----------



## TBI

DDD said:


> Looking at the models... this sums it up.



Thank God.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

It is going to snow February 2


----------



## Matthew6

it just means we will have winter in Late Feb or early march just in time to screw up spring fishing for 2 weeks.


----------



## DDD

I hope yall know I am using Jedi mind tricks on winter?  

In 2 weeks we should be open for business. Wide. Open.


----------



## smokey30725

This is the best news I've heard all day!!! You the man triple d!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD said:


> I hope yall know I am using Jedi mind tricks on winter?
> 
> In 2 weeks we should be open for business. Wide. Open.



Tell me more!!!


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> I hope yall know I am using Jedi mind tricks on winter?
> 
> In 2 weeks we should be open for business. Wide. Open.



I'm still in got to see it mod......


----------



## fish hawk

Gonna be 62* here Sat........Guess that means I'll be chasing shoalies!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> I hope yall know I am using Jedi mind tricks on winter?
> 
> In 2 weeks we should be open for business. Wide. Open.



From winter being cancelled to wide open for business. 

You're killing me, DDD.


----------



## blood on the ground

It's not over yet ... Not even close!


----------



## smokey30725

This weather right now stinks. Either cool down or heat up. The chronic chest cold I've had for 2 weeks isn't getting any better in this slop.


----------



## Casey81

DDD said:


> I hope yall know I am using Jedi mind tricks on winter?
> 
> In 2 weeks we should be open for business. Wide. Open.




Stop the Jedi mind tricks. It ain't nice! Just make the rain and clouds go away.


----------



## Da Possum

today's weather sucks


----------



## 1john4:4

DDD said:


> Looking at the models... this sums it up.





Oh no!




DDD said:


> I hope yall know I am using Jedi mind tricks on winter?
> 
> In 2 weeks we should be open for business. Wide. Open.





Oh yeah! Wait a minute... That's not very nice.


----------



## georgia357

1john4:4 said:


> Oh yeah! Wait a minute... That's not very nice.



Not nice at all.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Freezing rain advisory here tonight. Yay. I love winter. Especailly the driving 40 miles to work on ice part.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Freezing rain advisory here tonight. Yay. I love winter. Especailly the driving 40 miles to work on ice part.



Least it ain't hilly terrain........


----------



## savreds

NCHillbilly said:


> Freezing rain advisory here tonight. Yay. I love winter. Especailly the driving 40 miles to work on ice part.



Sounds like you work to far away from da house if ya ax me!


----------



## Crakajak

Snow on the 23rd?????????


----------



## DDD

Crakajak said:


> Snow on the 23rd?????????



Don't get too excited... however, the blocking should be right from about the 23/24th - Mid/late February.

If the Gulf will open up for business... should be a fun late January into February.  Winter is not over yet... but I am not hedging any bets in Vegas on it just yet.


----------



## DDD

Boy... 10 days and beyond starting to look good. 

Almost all models starting to agree.


----------



## DDD

Right ingredients coming together in the long range. The trend is our friend.


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> Right ingredients coming together in the long range. The trend is our friend.


 

Thanks 3D - can you tell if it's looking like snow or ice yet?


----------



## DDD

doenightmare said:


> Thanks 3D - can you tell if it's looking like snow or ice yet?



Snow. Right now the new GFS model just rolled out today and shows snow for the mountains and NW GA.  Soundings are snow. The look right now is not one for ice. 

ATL to Athens would be a close call.


----------



## zworley3

DDD said:


> Boy... 10 days and beyond starting to look good.
> 
> Almost all models starting to agree.



I though the girls in high-school where bad back in the day...You are a TEASE DDD... a great big tease....


----------



## DDD

I plan on updating this page tonight sometime.  We really have some developments to track over the next 9-10 days.  I am slightly excited about what I see.  We still need some things to fall in line to plaster a lot of us... but for now... any snow look would be a good thing.

Folks up in the mountains... I would say you need to start looking forwards to finally seeing some snow within 2 weeks.


----------



## smokey30725

Yes!!!!!!!!!! Just put bigger tires on the truck !!! Ready to play!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Crap.


----------



## adavis

There must really be something out there in model land. Ole Holcomb from 11alive just posted ( Facebook) something about two weeks out and two different models are agreeing with moisture and cold temps!


----------



## DDD

No update tonight. Will try and update tomorrow.


----------



## smokey30725

Nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding.


----------



## todd03blown

adavis said:


> There must really be something out there in model land. Ole Holcomb from 11alive just posted ( Facebook) something about two weeks out and two different models are agreeing with moisture and cold temps!



I saw that same post. If the local Met is posting this far out, might be a good sign that we finally get some white stuff that has some accumulation


----------



## PappyHoel

This can't be correct.  Someone cancelled winter in an earlier post.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Freezing fog currently


----------



## blood on the ground

Some pink and white showing up on the maps for Mississippi right now! Hhhmmm!


----------



## shakey gizzard

blood on the ground said:


> Some pink and white showing up on the maps for Mississippi right now! Hhhmmm!



Poster warm up by the time it getsir!


----------



## blood on the ground

shakey gizzard said:


> Poster warm up by the time it getsir!



Yeah I hope so! I don't want to have to go get my wife from work!


----------



## GA DAWG

I just saw a salt truck go by


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like its bout to be snowing in northwest ga.


----------



## Dustin Pate

It is sleeting in Eastpoint near the airport.


----------



## Matt.M

Sleeting during my lunch run in Decatur.  Started as drizzle/rain and then switched over.


----------



## DaisyJo

DDD said:


> Snow. Right now the new GFS model just rolled out today and shows snow for the mountains and NW GA.  Soundings are snow. The look right now is not one for ice.
> 
> ATL to Athens would be a close call.



Please, please, please...give me some SNOW!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Cold rain in Duluth.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Sleeting in Johns Creek.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin'

Some sleet falling in Hoschton.


----------



## rydert

cloudy in Kite..........


----------



## smokey30725

wife says it's snowing in Chattanooga. Nothing sticking.


----------



## Msteele

Next weekend looking tricky.


----------



## ryork

Some sleet here in Bremen today too.


----------



## rjcruiser

Just a boring rain from Oconee to Covington.  I hate dreary weather like this.


----------



## hold em hook

smokey30725 said:


> wife says it's snowing in Chattanooga. Nothing sticking.



Yep I just drove through to Nashville today.  It started sleeting and snowing in Chattanooga and continued for about 30 miles North.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Any updates on next wk end?


----------



## GA DAWG

Coming a blizzard on burnt mt @32 degree.


----------



## DDD

So basically the consensus right now is that 1/24 and beyond is going to be "winter" right now there is nothing I would hang my hat on other than the winter/cold/stormy pattern is inbound. 

Yes. There is a "disturbance" of sorts in the long range. That's all we need to care about at this point. Pattern is right. Ridging out in the pacific pushing up towards Alaska is key. Just as key is the blocking up over Greenland. 

We want to be in the middle. But if the ridging is too Far East we are hosed and Boston will be buried. 

Sunday. Sunday is the day. Whatever the models show Sunday I will start to listen to. Right now models are just "noise" out past 3-4 days. 

However, the frozen precip today was not modeled at all. Temps never got anywhere near forecasted highs. They are models. Computer software. It has errors and it's only as good as the data that goes into the algarythyms. 

The trend is our friend........ And I like it.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Hammer down


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> So basically the consensus right now is that 1/24 and beyond is going to be "winter" right now there is nothing I would hang my hat on other than the winter/cold/stormy pattern is inbound.
> 
> Yes. There is a "disturbance" of sorts in the long range. That's all we need to care about at this point. Pattern is right. Ridging out in the pacific pushing up towards Alaska is key. Just as key is the blocking up over Greenland.
> 
> We want to be in the middle. But if the ridging is too Far East we are hosed and Boston will be buried.
> 
> Sunday. Sunday is the day. Whatever the models show Sunday I will start to listen to. Right now models are just "noise" out past 3-4 days.
> 
> However, the frozen precip today was not modeled at all. Temps never got anywhere near forecasted highs. They are models. Computer software. It has errors and it's only as good as the data that goes into the algarythyms.
> 
> The trend is our friend........ And I like it.



Thanks 3D - fingers crossed.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the crippling blizzard!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Yeah! Bring it!!!!!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Pessimistic winter weather comment!


----------



## PappyHoel

Weather underground has snow in my forecast for next Friday, 7 days out.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

You got to like where we are heading!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I had to work last night so I asked my wife to go make sure the quail had feed.  She said it was snowing hard and heavy on her way to the barn....


----------



## StriperrHunterr

PappyHoel said:


> Weather underground has snow in my forecast for next Friday, 7 days out.



Same here. 

When I got to the house last night around 5 we had about 20 minutes of very light sleet.


----------



## DDD

Alright folks... time to find your F5 button between now and Sunday.

I **think** we might be in business for a Friday - Sunday storm for next week.   EURO and GFS both like the idea.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Alright folks... time to find your F5 button between now and Sunday.
> 
> I **think** we might be in business for a Friday - Sunday storm for next week.   EURO and GFS both like the idea.



Heck YEAH!!! I have Jury duty on the 26th...Let's roll!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Alright folks... time to find your F5 button between now and Sunday.
> 
> I **think** we might be in business for a Friday - Sunday storm for next week.   EURO and GFS both like the idea.



Great.


----------



## NCHillbilly

A pox on your old blizzards and snowstorms.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Alright folks... time to find your F5 button between now and Sunday.
> 
> I **think** we might be in business for a Friday - Sunday storm for next week.   EURO and GFS both like the idea.


----------



## Matthew6

NCHillbilly said:


> A pox on your old blizzards and snowstorms.


----------



## GA DAWG

What happened to the guy that use to work at lodge on top of mountain in Dawson Co or Lumpkin. David? He use to het snow regular. Havent saw him post in a long time.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Local met. mentioning the possibilitie for snow next wk end also


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Plz plz plz


----------



## adavis

I want snow in a bad kind of way! Love it. However, I am an Assistant Principal at an elementary school and I have a entire grade level of fifth graders heading to Chattanooga on Friday. Praying for Saturday-Sunday snow. I will be watching and hitting F5 often! Thanks for the updates in advance DDD!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Snow in forecast for Sunday. Calling for 12"


----------



## turkeyhunter835

What stations are calling for it??


----------



## smokey30725

Channel 3 in Chattanooga is showing freezing rain next Saturday but clearing out on Sunday.


----------



## DDD

The forecast is going to change 50 times.  But players have their uniforms on and are ready to get on the field.  The pattern will be right.  Details still don't matter. We just want to see the ridge pushed up towards Alaska and blocking over Greenland. I'm not looking at details until Sunday. 

But I will say this. I like our chances of some type of frozen precip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> The forecast is going to change 50 times.  But players have their uniforms on and are ready to get on the field.  The pattern will be right.  Details still don't matter. We just want to see the ridge pushed up towards Alaska and blocking over Greenland. I'm not looking at details until Sunday.
> 
> But I will say this. I like our chances of some type of frozen precip.



Can you just keep it away till weekend after next. I'm going duck hunting and I do not want to bust ice going in.


----------



## DDD

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can you just keep it away till weekend after next. I'm going duck hunting and I do not want to bust ice going in.



Nope. Not going to be picky with this winter.


----------



## todd03blown

DDD said:


> Nope. Not going to be picky with this winter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> Nope. Not going to be picky with this winter.



Geeeeee thanks.  I'm going anyway.


----------



## doenightmare

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Geeeeee thanks.  I'm going anyway.




Quit whining and go hunt...........

Thanks 3D - bring it on bra!


----------



## jf950y

Hey DDD is the possible weather next week looking like a clipper or one of those possible big storms?


----------



## panfried0419




----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Send that farther south please


----------



## smokey30725

Channel 3 forecast still looks disappointing


----------



## turkeyhunter835

deerhuntingdawg said:


> send that farther south please:d



x2!


----------



## DDD

Here she comes.... let's see what she does... Texas now.. then East bound and down...


----------



## DDD

The moisture winds up nicely in Texas and then flattens out as it comes east.  The cold is not in place enough to generate snow.  It is CLOSE.  Real, real close.

But on this look, it's cold chasing the moisture.   We need the system back in Texas to slow up, not spread out, we need it to ball up, slow up and let the cold get in.


----------



## todd03blown

Come on, slow down Mr. Potential Winter Storm for GA.


----------



## Mountainbuck

When is the next big update??


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Probably after the Euro or tonight's model runs mt buck


----------



## GA DAWG

Winter is over again.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Rockdale Buck said:


> Probably after the Euro or tonight's model runs mt buck



Thank you sir I'm excited to see what happens


----------



## nickel back

As always.....we either have cold with no moisture are moisture without the cold.....


----------



## Mountainbuck

nickel back said:


> As always.....we either have cold with no moisture are moisture without the cold.....



I hope this is not the case this time


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Last winter was great because it was always cold so we didn't have to worry about temps, when watching these events


----------



## Resica

Bad morning up here, freezing rain. Had one 60 car crash and other multiple car crashes. 70 miles of Pa. turnpike was closed earlier. 3 people died so far. Not a good morning.


----------



## cjones

Resica said:


> Bad morning up here, freezing rain. Had one 60 car crash and other multiple car crashes. 70 miles of Pa. turnpike was closed earlier. 3 people died so far. Not a good morning.



Yuck.  Was on a conference call with a guy in central PA last week and he said they had cancelled school in the Hershey, PA area that day - you know it's bad when they're cancelling school in areas where they're used to bad winter weather.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Bad morning up here, freezing rain. Had one 60 car crash and other multiple car crashes. 70 miles of Pa. turnpike was closed earlier. 3 people died so far. Not a good morning.



prayers sent


----------



## Mountainbuck

Out of Chattanooga


----------



## Gamecock

Feels like March/April out there today!


----------



## smokey30725

Starting to look like a bust now. Hopefully that will change!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Weird winter


----------



## DDD

Update coming shortly


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Awesome


----------



## GA DAWG

Triple D must still see a little sumpthin sumpthin or he wouldn't have updated about a update coming soon.


----------



## Mountainbuck

GA DAWG said:


> Triple D must still see a little sumpthin sumpthin or he wouldn't have updated about a update coming soon.



I hear ya brother on that one!!!


----------



## adavis

Let the F5 ing begin!


----------



## Matthew6

GA DAWG said:


> Triple D must still see a little sumpthin sumpthin or he wouldn't have updated about a update coming soon.



thanks for the update about the upcoming update.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

adavis said:


> Let the F5 ing begin!



Only 100 times now and counting


----------



## Ricky

DDD said:


> Update coming shortly



I'm not falling for that again


----------



## turkeyhunter835




----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> prayers sent



Thanks. Roads are icing up again tonight.


----------



## GIII

Maybe he's watchin the ball game.


----------



## the prospector

This is like watching two cars flying towards each other...you want to turn away but you just can't do it.


----------



## DDD

So, I wish I had a snow storm or some winter wx to report.  Remember what I said... Sunday is the day.  Amazing that today the chance of snow on Friday - Saturday went straight out the window.

And just like that we have something in the works possibly for Monday the 26th and beyond.  But honestly the models have just sucked so badly beyond 5 days.  Last year we had plenty of cold... it was never an issue.  Now we are cold starved and moisture starved.

No need to keep hitting the F5 button.  This winter is super frustrating.  All the models do is tease, tease, tease.  

I really thought this Friday was a real shot at winter... but in the end it is not to be.

Monday and beyond look promising... but look at your calendar... it's in fantasy land and at that range where it sees a storm, then 2 days later loses it and it never comes back...

It's making me nuts.


----------



## jcountry

I think our chances for much action in the south would depend on a couple of good polar vortexes.  We sure haven't been seeing them like last year.   

DDD is right.   Not feeling it.


----------



## smokey30725

Well, dang it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Thank goodness winter is over.  

Come on summer!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> So, I wish I had a snow storm or some winter wx to report.  Remember what I said... Sunday is the day.  Amazing that today the chance of snow on Friday - Saturday went straight out the window.
> 
> And just like that we have something in the works possibly for Monday the 26th and beyond.  But honestly the models have just sucked so badly beyond 5 days.  Last year we had plenty of cold... it was never an issue.  Now we are cold starved and moisture starved.
> 
> No need to keep hitting the F5 button.  This winter is super frustrating.*  All the models do is tease, tease, tease.  *
> 
> I really thought this Friday was a real shot at winter... but in the end it is not to be.
> 
> Monday and beyond look promising... but look at your calendar... it's in fantasy land and at that range where it sees a storm, then 2 days later loses it and it never comes back...
> 
> It's making me nuts.



I cant trust em neither!


----------



## Paint Brush

There might be something in our future. DDD and the Messican are whispering back and forth on Twitter


----------



## Paint Brush

Dang it I didn't hit F5  O well.


----------



## smokey30725

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Thank goodness winter is over.
> 
> Come on summer!!



I'm confused........when did winter occur?


----------



## turkeyhunter835

smokey30725 said:


> I'm confused........when did winter occur?



Ya no kidding.......


----------



## DDD

The cold will come for sure in the next 2 weeks. Can we get some snow out of it?  Monday might yield some returns. We shall see.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> The cold will come for sure in the next 2 weeks. Can we get some snow out of it?  Monday might yield some returns. We shall see.



I appeal to the great snow gods to bless us with a good fluffy snow in which our children may play!!!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> The cold will come for sure in the next 2 weeks. Can we get some snow out of it?  Monday might yield some returns. We shall see.


There's a 35% chance of that for Buford, according to wunderground. I don't have cable, so I don't know what the local mets are saying.


----------



## whitetaco02

Bring on Spring!


----------



## Rockdale Buck

What a pathetic winter


----------



## smokey30725

Rockdale Buck said:


> What a pathetic winter



No doubt. With all the hype I heard from the weather stations, etc. last fall, I figured this would have been one for the record books. Maybe Winter is just a late bloomer this year?


----------



## biggtruxx

Just saw where NOAA posted about a blast of cold cold air in the next week or two.... said it is the best chance for a REAL winter thus far.... the MET also said he thinks it could lead to 2 significant events.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDDs light is on!!


----------



## DDD

Again, this is 7 days out. No sense in hanging your hopes on models right now. I am in even skeptical about the cold outbreak that the GFS shows right now. It has just been that bad.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm tossing in the towel on this winter .... Where is my turkey vest ... Or my fishing polls?


----------



## GA DAWG

Dern it was 8 one mornin. Yall saying it aint been winter


----------



## rjcruiser

Mountainbuck said:


> DDDs light is on!!





DDD said:


> Again, this is 7 days out. No sense in hanging your hopes on models right now. I am in even skeptical about the cold outbreak that the GFS shows right now. It has just been that bad.



LOL...didn't take DDD long to turn the light back off.

This winter has been a bust...which I'm fine with after having burst pipes last winter.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

If it ain't going to snow I need the water temp to hit 60


----------



## snarlinbear

Mainstream mets even talkin' frozen precip, DDD what's goin on? I got's to know!


----------



## DDD

Pretty short up date tonight.  GFS is trying really hard to give us an "event" this Monday.  The precip looks light at best right now.  Heavier in the mountains Monday.  It is a "long" event if all the precip modeled reaches the ground.  Thicknesses would support snow but surface temps look questionable so will it stick?  

Same thing though... I am not buying or picking up what the GFS is putting down.  Maybe I will start to think about buying it by Tuesday or Wednesday but I am just tired of thinking we are in business just to realize we are not.


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks for the input. I always know that you have all our backs.


----------



## orrb

and poof  it's gone..  /sad face.

i am starting to think we are not going to get any snow this year.


----------



## PappyHoel

I'm canceling winter again, it looks like cold rain.


----------



## Mountainbuck

What is gonna happen!!!!!?????!??


----------



## NCHillbilly

Snow in the forecast here possibly tonight, then Friday, Saturday, and again Monday. Several inches total possible according to some of the models. Y'all come get all of it you want.


----------



## DDD

NCHillbilly said:


> Snow in the forecast here possibly tonight, then Friday, Saturday, and again Monday. Several inches total possible according to some of the models. Y'all come get all of it you want.



You are in the kill zone for the weekend and beyond.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> You are in the kill zone for the weekend and beyond.



I wish NW Georgia was..........


----------



## DDD

Right now the system for Monday is a "clipper". Clippers are usually moisture starved. For me right now the north east most counties look to be in the best spot for any snow. Up 441 headed towards Cherokee, NC is the best bet in my opinion. 

For sure the next few weeks look to be our "winter". Time and model runs will tell.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I hope our chance looks better by Sunday!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Loving this hot weather in January


----------



## PappyHoel

I keep reading confidence is low for a snow event this weekend into Monday.  Right now I have low confidence.


----------



## NCHillbilly

DDD said:


> You are in the kill zone for the weekend and beyond.



I'm usually in the kill zone from late October to early May.  We get cold because of the elevation, and get both the north end of the Gulf moisture, and the south end of the Lake-effect moisture.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Paul barys chief met. Out of Chattanooga said the next 7 days need to be watched very closely. Kinda unusual for him to through stuff like that up until he knows for sure. Anyway just saying maybe something cooking


----------



## blood on the ground

Lots of talk about winter weather returning on the radideo.....


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Wunderground scrubbed the chance of snow off for Monday, and moved the rain they were forecasting for Saturday back to Friday.


----------



## malak05

Believe it or not the Euro after days of showing torching temps at the 850 height and surface heights has now dialed back down temps in both areas in last nights run but still with well over 48 hours before the main event it's still tossing treats out to make you keep a eye for a trend if it and other models show that temp going back down it could at least mean some people in N. GA & AL may see some snow-fall?!?!


----------



## DDD

There is nothing to really talk about weather wise in the near future... 2mm temps are too warm... Friday will be all rain for almost everyone except the NC mountains.  

The clipper on Monday is nothing to even think about...

Awful stinking winter....


----------



## smokey30725

Well, poop.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

February 2nd


----------



## NCHillbilly

DDD said:


> There is nothing to really talk about weather wise in the near future... 2mm temps are too warm... Friday will be all rain for almost everyone except the NC mountains.
> 
> The clipper on Monday is nothing to even think about...
> 
> Awful stinking winter....



Figures.


----------



## PappyHoel

NCHillbilly said:


> Figures.



It's because we bought a sled


----------



## Mountainbuck

His lights on!!! Quiet quiet!!


----------



## DDD

Rockdale Buck said:


> February 2nd



While the pattern will be a good one and cold will be around, thinking that the models have a clue what is going to happen 10 days out is like thinking you can find a lottery ticket tonight that pays you $25k. 

Sure it's a possibility but right now you would not bet $50 in Vegas on it and neither would I. 

Also there is not one operational model showing that. Only certain ensemble members show that.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Figures.



You always get your share don't ya! Maybe to much...lol


----------



## DDD

If I had $1 for every time a model has shown a winter storm 10+ days out since November I would be a rich man.


----------



## DDD

NCHillbilly said:


> Figures.



Take lots of pics. This will be a biggie for you!  #jealous


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> There is nothing to really talk about weather wise in the near future... 2mm temps are too warm... Friday will be all rain for almost everyone except the NC mountains.
> 
> The clipper on Monday is nothing to even think about...
> 
> Awful stinking winter....



What a revoltin' development this is.


----------



## NCHillbilly

They're already backing off the s-word for the weekend here. The latest models are showing less snow and ice, more rain. Monday is still looking snowier than Fri/Sat.


----------



## blood on the ground

Weather channel is mentioning the mixed S word....


----------



## Patriot44

elfiii said:


> What a revoltin' development this is.


----------



## rydert

seems as though the persimmons and web worms have lied this year.............


----------



## smokey30725

rydert said:


> seems as though the persimmons and web worms have lied this year.............



Keep the faith! It can still happen!


----------



## shakey gizzard

rydert said:


> seems as though the persimmons and web worms have lied this year.............



The button buck I shot had tons of fat!


----------



## elfiii

It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## JonathanG2013

We could also get a big storm Superbowl weekend.


----------



## malak05

It's still a good ways out but alot of the model requirements for a good SE winter storm are there on the models for Super Bowl Weekend


----------



## DDD

Have Mercy at what the GFS cranks out a week from Sunday... Geeze oh Pete!  

But again, I am not even a hint of a believer until we are inside the 7 day window.  

However, if the moisture comes out of the gulf as shown... Nathan Deal will get to show off all that fancy equipment in style over at the DOT.


----------



## PappyHoel

DDD said:


> Have Mercy at what the GFS cranks out a week from Sunday... Geeze oh Pete!
> 
> But again, I am not even a hint of a believer until we are inside the 7 day window.
> 
> However, if the moisture comes out of the gulf as shown... Sonny Perdue will get to show off all that fancy equipment in style over at the DOT.



The weather oracle has spoken, let it be so.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I thought winter was cancelled? Now it's back on again? When did we start with the Bipolar Vortices?


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I thought winter was cancelled? Now it's back on again? When did we start with the Bipolar Vortices?



Listen, this winter has me on a roller coaster. It's like a bad episode of Maury...

DDD.... You are not... The winter winner

When it comes to snow in GA.... The lie detector test determined.... You were telling the truth when you said this winter sucks!!!!


----------



## Milkman

DDD said:


> Have Mercy at what the GFS cranks out a week from Sunday... Geeze oh Pete!
> 
> But again, I am not even a hint of a believer until we are inside the 7 day window.
> 
> However, if the moisture comes out of the gulf as shown... Sonny Perdue will get to show off all that fancy equipment in style over at the DOT.



I know you keep your mind on the weather and we appreciate that so much. But you have got to get out more on the political stuff.  Nathan Deal is serving his second term as governor since Sonny Perdue


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Listen, this winter has me on a roller coaster. It's like a bad episode of Maury...
> 
> DDD.... You are not... The winter winner
> 
> When it comes to snow in GA.... The lie detector test determined.... You were telling the truth when you said this winter sucks!!!!



No worries, you're still my go to guy when this stuff starts coming. Couldn't resist a little  though.


----------



## DDD

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No worries, you're still my go to guy when this stuff starts coming. Couldn't resist a little  though.



Epic Fail. ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## Keebs

DDD said:


> Epic Fail. ?









 hey, we look to you for the weather, not politics!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Epic Fail. ?



Awww, but that Maury joke was priceless. 



Keebs said:


> hey, we look to you for the weather, not politics!



Yeah, that's a couple floors down. We got our own prognosticators down there, too.


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD....if you happen to see this could you give an idea at what Philly, Hartford, and Boston's weather looks like for Sun/Mon/Tues., and trying to fly out of Boston on Wed morn?


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm rolling the dice ..... Let's plant the garden boys!


----------



## PappyHoel

Jeff C. said:


> DDD....if you happen to see this could you give an idea at what Philly, Hartford, and Boston's weather looks like for Sun/Mon/Tues., and trying to fly out of Boston on Wed morn?



They are forecasting epic snow there this weekend.  No joke


----------



## PappyHoel

Here Jeff c
http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/major-snowstorm-may-hit-i95-ne/40971682


----------



## Jeff C.

PappyHoel said:


> Here Jeff c
> http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/major-snowstorm-may-hit-i95-ne/40971682



The one time I don't want it to snow....thanks Pappy!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

blood on the ground said:


> I'm rolling the dice ..... Let's plant the garden boys!



Shoot, I'm working on my tan.


----------



## keithsto

DDD said:


> Have Mercy at what the GFS cranks out a week from Sunday... Geeze oh Pete!
> 
> But again, I am not even a hint of a believer until we are inside the 7 day window.
> 
> However, if the moisture comes out of the gulf as shown... Nathan Deal will get to show off all that fancy equipment in style over at the DOT.



Stop teasin' dangit!!


----------



## DDD

Jeff C. said:


> DDD....if you happen to see this could you give an idea at what Philly, Hartford, and Boston's weather looks like for Sun/Mon/Tues., and trying to fly out of Boston on Wed morn?



I know that Virginia and Washington DC are planning to get plastered. I will have to look at the Boston area when I get home later tonight but my guess would be it is going to be a big snow up that way because the low-pressure system bombs off the coast and really give a lot of moisture to the coast if I remember correctly


----------



## Jeff C.

DDD said:


> I know that Virginia and Washington DC are planning to get plastered. I will have to look at the Boston area when I get home later tonight but my guess would be it is going to be a big snow up that way because the low-pressure system bombs off the coast and really give a lot of moisture to the coast if I remember correctly



Thank you sir....hope I can get out of there come Wednesday morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

We're under a winter weather advisory here above 3500' now.


----------



## orrb

Sleeting here in south west Paulding County.


----------



## merc123

Might rain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

We keep getting updates from GDOT about possible snow Friday night/Saturday morning and an Alberta Clipper bringing chances of accumulating snow Sunday night through Monday evening up here in the mountains.


----------



## DDD

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We keep getting updates from GDOT about possible snow Friday night/Saturday morning and an Alberta Clipper bringing chances of accumulating snow Sunday night through Monday evening up here in the mountains.



Maybe, maybe in extreme NE GA but I'm not impressed with the initial system. The clipper to me has more potential to bring "issues" to NE GA but again it's moisture starved. 

Side note- loving the feb 1-3 time frame. Hope the models don't lose that loving feeling.


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> Maybe, maybe in extreme NE GA but I'm not impressed with the initial system. The clipper to me has more potential to bring "issues" to NE GA but again it's* moisture starved*.
> 
> Side note- loving the feb 1-3 time frame. Hope the models don't lose that loving feeling.



Doppler don't show it well!


----------



## panfried0419

Looks as though we are gonna see some white stuff up here at Blood Mountain.


----------



## blood on the ground

panfried0419 said:


> Looks as though we are gonna see some white stuff up here at Blood Mountain.



I like the name of that mountain!


----------



## PappyHoel

Snow on the radar 9 days out from now - Sunday Feb 1st

I think this time last year we were on weather thread #3


----------



## todd03blown

PappyHoel said:


> Snow on the radar 9 days out from now - Sunday Feb 1st
> 
> I think this time last year we were on weather thread #3



I hope this one comes to fruition. I firmly believe this is a late blooming winter


----------



## StriperrHunterr

PappyHoel said:


> Snow on the radar 9 days out from now - Sunday Feb 1st
> 
> I think this time last year we were on weather thread #3



Wunderground is calling 1-3" snow for Buford that day. They backed off the snow for the Monday storm, then they backed off the storm entirely, so we'll see how this one jumps around.


----------



## DDD

PappyHoel said:


> Snow on the radar 9 days out from now - Sunday Feb 1st
> 
> I think this time last year we were on weather thread #3



If the storm is still showing by Monday of next week I will start a new thread for sure. Plus, we ned some good mojo.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> If the storm is still showing by Monday of next week I will start a new thread for sure. Plus, we ned some good mojo.


----------



## DDD

The 6z GFS covers everyone from Macon northward with snow. Looks to be a widespread 2-5" snow but the cool thing I like is cold air slams in behind after the moisture is gone. The snow would be on the ground for a week and it would lend a helping hand to another system that could come out of the gulf after that. Too far out to tell... Just a guess on my part.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> The 6z GFS covers everyone from Macon northward with snow. Looks to be a widespread 2-5" snow but the cool thing I like is cold air slams in behind after the moisture is gone. The snow would be on the ground for a week and it would lend a helping hand to another system that could come out of the gulf after that. Too far out to tell... Just a guess on my part.



Good deal!! I hope the models keep this trend through next week


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> The 6z GFS covers everyone from Macon northward with snow. Looks to be a widespread 2-5" snow but the cool thing I like is cold air slams in behind after the moisture is gone. The snow would be on the ground for a week and it would lend a helping hand to another system that could come out of the gulf after that. Too far out to tell... Just a guess on my part.



if this would happen it would save winter this year


----------



## Sargent

nickel back said:


> if this would happen it would save winter this year



"DDD Saves Winter"...

An ABC Family movie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> The 6z GFS covers everyone from Macon northward with snow. Looks to be a widespread 2-5" snow but the cool thing I like is cold air slams in behind after the moisture is gone. The snow would be on the ground for a week and it would lend a helping hand to another system that could come out of the gulf after that. Too far out to tell... Just a guess on my part.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Here's the twister data "wish" casting GFS snow depth. From what DDD says it way overinflates it's data. But still fun to look at and ties into the fact that something's brewing for next weekend! Again I hope the models hold serve!!


----------



## MariettaDawg

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Here's the twister data "wish" casting GFS snow depth. From what DDD says it way overinflates it's data. But still fun to look at and ties into the fact that something's brewing for next weekend! Again I hope the models hold serve!!



If half that holds true, SC would just up and die.


----------



## malak05

It's fun to finally have all the models showing the main players for winter weather in the SE on stage. They all show proper blocking, Artic air sweeping in to the region, and active subtropical flow. If models continue to show this by Monday this place will light up.


----------



## smokey30725

Does anyone else have the Chris Matthews "leg tingle" going on right now?


----------



## Lee

Exciting stuff. However, just wanted to say thanks about sharing your honest opinions. I ran across a facebook page today promising the snow. And yes, the guy promised it last week too. He posts one pic of the models (no matter how far out it is) and tells everyone to share. He's just trying to get a bunch of likes. 

Thanks for being real DDD and other weather guys on here.


----------



## smokey30725

Lee said:


> Exciting stuff. However, just wanted to say thanks about sharing your honest opinions. I ran across a facebook page today promising the snow. And yes, the guy promised it last week too. He posts one pic of the models (no matter how far out it is) and tells everyone to share. He's just trying to get a bunch of likes.
> 
> Thanks for being real DDD and other weather guys on here.



Sounds like he may be a manager at BiLo or another grocery store trying to capitalize off a little bit of fear, lol.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Does anyone else have the Chris Matthews "leg tingle" going on right now?



I will when we hit T-24 hours and the prospects are the same. At T-168 hours it's a bit early for that, especially in the context of the way the year has gone so far.


----------



## DeltaHalo




----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I will when we hit T-24 hours and the prospects are the same. At T-168 hours it's a bit early for that, especially in the context of the way the year has gone so far.



Trust me, if we get to T-24 hours and it's rolling in on us, I will have soiled myself long before.......


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Trust me, if we get to T-24 hours and it's rolling in on us, I will have soiled myself long before.......



Might wanna see a doctor about that. Could be serious.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Might wanna see a doctor about that. Could be serious.



Just your typical Snow Pee Syndrome.


----------



## DDD

12z GFS throws so much cold into the SE it shoves the moisture way too far south. Being honest I like this right now. It always comes back north the closer we get. 

Think about this weekend right now. 7 days ago we get snow. 5 days out it came north and we are too warm. 

As for people posting pics of snow depth.  Those are fantasy maps. It really just tells you if the conditions are right for certain types of precip. 

Make no mistake. A week from Monday has HUGE potential. Right players are on the field.


----------



## DDD

There are GFS ensemble snow maps that show 14 to 16 inches of snow between Atlanta and Augusta and all points northward. There is no way that I or anyone else in the weather arena would post that map and say that we think this is what is going to happen.

@Lee You need to screenshot that guys maps and then ask him why you didn't get the snow that he promised.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Come on baby!!!!!!


----------



## DDD

i will post up some maps tonight.  Long range thoughts, ect...

Probably after 9pm and I will be up for the 0z runs


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> i will post up some maps tonight.  Long range thoughts, ect...
> 
> Probably after 9pm and I will be up for the 0z runs



The countdown begins.............


----------



## DDD

Lee said:


> Exciting stuff. However, just wanted to say thanks about sharing your honest opinions. I ran across a facebook page today promising the snow. And yes, the guy promised it last week too. He posts one pic of the models (no matter how far out it is) and tells everyone to share. He's just trying to get a bunch of likes.
> 
> Thanks for being real DDD and other weather guys on here.



This is just 1 ensemble member... but can you imagine if I posted this and said... Please share!  Gonna get bad???!!!???  It would make me look like an idiot.

This is just an example of how people can get all wound up about a picture.  

So here goes...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> This is just 1 ensemble member... but can you imagine if I posted this and said... Please share!  Gonna get bad???!!!???  It would make me look like an idiot.
> 
> This is just an example of how people can get all wound up about a picture.
> 
> So here goes...



Dang thats worse than my fanasty map!!! 
That's why I disclosed it was not releastic but is had such pretty colors


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

I take your maps and posting MUCH more serious. You've proven that to me for several years now. I'm already telling people at the bank to keep an eye out, but its so far out to not panic. it could change. Its still 10 days out.


----------



## Paint Brush

I hope this one hangs in there and happens. Next week we can tell folks( you aint seen bad but its coming)


----------



## Matt.M

Triple D, you cut off the legend on the clown map.  6 inches of snow in Atlanta in fantasy snow land.

Disclaimer, wishcast map, this snowfall amount won't happen.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Says 8-10 IMBY. I'd take that. I can work from home for a while.


----------



## PappyHoel

Snow popped on my forecast for early tomorrow morning in Dawsonville.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I don't like them pictures. That would give me over a foot of snow.


----------



## GA DAWG

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't like them pictures. That would give me over a foot of snow.


I dont like the pitchers myself. People wanna see snow. They need to come visit in your parts


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA DAWG said:


> I dont like the pitchers myself. People wanna see snow. They need to come visit in your parts



Snow is a novelty in GA. It just gets to be a durn nuisance after a few months of it here.


----------



## Da Possum

i hate snow


----------



## GA DAWG

My phone is now saying snow for monday week to. Stupid phone.


----------



## blood on the ground

Just for the snow experience, I'd move in with NcHillbilly and cook for him all winter! Lilfeller just about starves tadeaf in the winter months!!


----------



## todd03blown

I keep thinking this winter will resemble what we had in 1993 but on a smaller scale. I believe we will get one doozy of a storm this Winter.


----------



## Milkman

todd03blown said:


> I keep thinking this winter will resemble what we had in 1993 but on a smaller scale. I believe we will get one doozy of a storm this Winter.



You have to go back another 20 years beyond that one to get to the "mother of all ice storms" in the Atlanta area.  Jan 1973.  I was a senior in high school. Back in those days they didn't close schools when it snowed 3 flakes like they do now sometimes.

We were out of school for a full week. It was a real mess then.


----------



## todd03blown

Milkman said:


> You have to go back another 20 years beyond that one to get to the "mother of all ice storms" in the Atlanta area.  Jan 1973.  I was a senior in high school. Back in those days they didn't close schools when it snowed 3 flakes like they do now sometimes.
> 
> We were out of school for a full week. It was a real mess then.



WOW....Very interesting. I was in college in 1993 and living in Chattanooga. We ended up with 23" of snow in Chattanooga and my parents were living on Signal Mtn. and they had about 27".

Looks like North of Atlanta in the burbs got about 10" from this storm.


----------



## DDD

Update will probably come closer to 10pm


----------



## PappyHoel

Shhhhhhhh!   Everyone quiet he's about to say something.


----------



## alligood729

Milkman said:


> You have to go back another 20 years beyond that one to get to the "mother of all ice storms" in the Atlanta area.  Jan 1973.  I was a senior in high school. Back in those days they didn't close schools when it snowed 3 flakes like they do now sometimes.
> 
> We were out of school for a full week. It was a real mess then.



I was 11 then. Remember it well, and I lived Dublin then. Shut us down for a couple of days too if I remember right. Just hanging out waiting on ddd's  update....


----------



## 3ringer

Was the 73 storm ice or snow. I was thinking it was an ice storm. I remember a neighbor took us to Krystal in Forest Park because we didn't have any power.


----------



## Milkman

3ringer said:


> Was the 73 storm ice or snow. I was thinking it was an ice storm. I remember a neighbor took us to Krystal in Forest Park because we didn't have any power.



Yeah, thats why I called it the mother of all ice storms.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Milkman said:


> You have to go back another 20 years beyond that one to get to the "mother of all ice storms" in the Atlanta area.  Jan 1973.  I was a senior in high school. Back in those days they didn't close schools when it snowed 3 flakes like they do now sometimes.
> 
> We were out of school for a full week. It was a real mess then.





Milkman said:


> Yeah, thats why I called it the mother of all ice storms.


I was Ten tears old, and living in Nashville Tennesee. at the time.............We got six inches of snow then a quarter inch of ice on top of the snow, and then another half inch of snow on top of the ice!!!............That mess was hard to walk in!!


----------



## dsceviour

What does everyone think of our chances at some snow before winter ends for the Metro Atlanta area? So far it's been a really dissapointing winter


----------



## DDD

Alright, so a lot to talk about in the 10 day range.  A certain county commissioner texted me tonight chastising me for talking about a snow storm 10 days out.   All that tells me is he is reading.  

The 18Z GFS is less suppressed than the 12Z is.  When I say suppressed I mean that the cold air does not shove the moisture so far to the south.  However, the energy that sucks the moisture out of the gulf is lagging back to the west when the cold air is in place.

We need that energy to get picked up and brought east while the cold air is hanging out.  Now, all that said, what the 12Z EURO and the 12Z GFS both showed was a "clipper" type system rolling out of Canada and driving straight south.  It brings some brutally cold air with it and limited moisture.  Usually we are lucky to squeeze out snow showers out of a Clipper system.

So what do we want to see?  What I would like to see is the cold air in place with the energy over running it.  That is the PRIME setup.  However, just like GA snow... it's somewhat rare.  In our situation 10 days from now we are in that situation.  The players will be on the field.  Energy back West, cold air from Canada and it lingers.


----------



## DDD

One other thing that is of note.  It is going to be COLD.  Like really Cold.  Even if we don't get any snow... the dept of the cold will be deep.

I will keep eyeballing it for you all.  The 00Z models start coming out in about 30 minutes... 

Try to keep it in perspective though... it's 10 days out... no need to bank on it yet.


----------



## DDD

3ringer said:


> Was the 73 storm ice or snow. I was thinking it was an ice storm. I remember a neighbor took us to Krystal in Forest Park because we didn't have any power.



'73 was the mother of all ice storms.  It was in January.  This Christmas I found pics of my Aunt at my Grandmother's house in Norcross GA standing outside and the ice cycles were about 10-12 inches long hanging off her swing set.

The ice was so heavy on the trees, my parents talk about how the limbs would snap and it would sound like cars crashing together when they would snap.  My mom said they listened to the limbs snap all night.


----------



## dsceviour

So what do you think the chances are of something g significant before winter ends? DDD??


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> So what do you think the chances are of something g significant before winter ends? DDD??



The best shot for winter weather in my opinion comes in the first 3 weeks of February.

Sure we can get snow in March, but it's rare.  Also, the sun angel is not favorable for snow lasting very long on the ground.  

Again... if its going to happen, it will be in the first 3 weeks of February.


----------



## fish hawk

Prayers for warm weather!!!


----------



## ryork

A few flurries and very light rain/snow mix here in Bremen this morning before what was left of that band moving across Alabama completely dissipated.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Been snowing pretty good here all morning, but it's not sticking to the ground.


----------



## Resica

Heavy wet, wet snow up here overnight. Way too heavy. Probably got 4" but it's collapsed under its own weight.


----------



## marknga

DDD said:


> '73 was the mother of all ice storms.  It was in January.  This Christmas I found pics of my Aunt at my Grandmother's house in Norcross GA standing outside and the ice cycles were about 10-12 inches long hanging off her swing set.
> 
> The ice was so heavy on the trees, my parents talk about how the limbs would snap and it would sound like cars crashing together when they would snap.  My mom said they listened to the limbs snap all night.



Snow storm of a lifetime. Here is some video from Macon, Ga.


----------



## zworley3

Drove up from atlanta to Gatlinburg to try and catch a little snow and we were not disappointed. 

Looks like we picked up about 2 inches here on the slopes of Ober Gatlinburg.  

Heres to hoping we get some next week in Atlanta.


----------



## jf950y

Dang! 73 was a heck of a storm. It would be crazy if that happens again. I don't think people know how to prepare for a storm like that In this part of the country. Thanks for the video marknga.


----------



## DDD

12z GFS is warmer and wetter for the week from Monday storm.  I still like the look though this far out.  We have temps very close and plenty of moisture.

Don't get too lost on each model run.  what I would like to see is around Monday / Tuesday the models come in colder and keep the moisture in place.  If we see that, I think we may REALLY be in business... if we don't, it doesn't mean we are out of the game... it just means it doesn't look like DDD wants it to.


----------



## DDD

marknga said:


> Snow storm of a lifetime. Here is some video from Macon, Ga.



That was one of those storms of a lifetime. South GA was in the snow, NGA was in the ICE. 

To me 1973 and 1993 were really amazing weather situations.

Also, the ice storm of 2000 was amazing.  It surprised everyone in the weather field.


----------



## DDD

Also, we might need to keep an eye on this Monday / Tuesday.  The GFS has gotten a little more happy with the moisture returns.. someone might get under a heavy band of snow somewhere in the the NGA area and score an inch of snow.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yeah, they're saying 1"-3" here Monday morning.


----------



## dsceviour

Are our chances looking good for something down the road or are we looking like a snow less winter?? I really hope that's not the case!


----------



## GA DAWG

Monday an tue of this week?


----------



## Paymaster

I have some pics around here somewhere of the 73 storm. I was at FT Gordon in Augusta. I went out on the parade field and measured 18". It pretty much crippled Augusta for several days.


----------



## Paymaster

Found a pic of me and a friend in front of the barracks. I am the one holding the football. This was day two after the storm. We were confined to barracks the day of. Sorry for the poor quality of the pic.


----------



## dsceviour

What's everyone's take on the set up of next Monday for ga? The weather channel app as well as weather underground is saying possibility of snow. I know it's still 10 days out, but I've heard a lot of news about a potential storm coming through?


----------



## dsceviour

Also weatherbug is still calling for close to 60% chance of a winter mix next sunday, takes on that??


----------



## fireman401

1973...I was 6 yrs old in the first grade.  Dismissed school early that day.  I remember taking a nap when I got home and when I woke up, everything was white outside.  We ended up with 18 inches in Dooly County.  It shut I75 down and the National Guard Units were hauling people from their cars to somewhere to stay warm.  We rode around on cab tractors till it thawed out.  By the next winter, almost every farmer had a four wheel drive truck.  I've been waiting on that to happen again for over 40 years and I still look forward to each winter.  Here's for hoping and wishing again!


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Monday an tue of this week?



Yes


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> Also weatherbug is still calling for close to 60% chance of a winter mix next sunday, takes on that??



You need to read back a few pages. I covered it.


----------



## DDD

Here is the pic of my Aunt. Notice the pic says Jan 73. There is a little snow on the ground but look at the icicles on the swing set. She's also holding one.  This was in norcross,ga.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Cool pics ya'll. I was born in 74' so missed the epic snow storm. My dad told me he remembers listening to WBBQ out of Augusta and the radio guy was stating that the forecast was to read 50's and rain. There was already 6 inches of snow on the ground at that point!


----------



## DDD

NCHillbilly said:


> Been snowing pretty good here all morning, but it's not sticking to the ground.



According to the GFS it will snow there until Wednesday.


----------



## Mountainbuck

When's the next big update


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> When's the next big update




Not planning on doing one tonight.  However the system for THIS Monday is very interesting to say the least.  It's very, very close to giving us some winter precip. in the northern half of GA.

I will be on my phone but I will try and update the board tomorrow after church.  

My daughter has a gymnastics meet tomorrow so I will be updating when I can.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Thanks brother! I see u have your priorities right!


----------



## nickel back

DDD said:


> Not planning on doing one tonight.  However the system for THIS Monday is very interesting to say the least.  It's very, very close to giving us some winter precip. in the northern half of GA.
> 
> I will be on my phone but I will try and update the board tomorrow after church.
> 
> My daughter has a gymnastics meet tomorrow so I will be updating when I can.



Looks like the system coming Monday is going to develop a low off the east coast and is going to explod and head north. Seams the north east of the U.S is going to get hammered .....just my .02....cause I stayed at the holiday Inn last night


----------



## Resica

nickel back said:


> Looks like the system coming Monday is going to develop a low off the east coast and is going to explod and head north. Seams the north east of the U.S is going to get hammered .....just my .02....cause I stayed at the holiday Inn last night



It does look like it!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like that forecast a week out disappeared.


----------



## 3ringer

DD said this far out the models will lose it and then pick it back up again.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> It does look like it!!


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like that forecast a week out disappeared.



Winter is cancelled again.


----------



## whitetaco02

Bring on Spring!


----------



## todd03blown

nickel back said:


> Looks like the system coming Monday is going to develop a low off the east coast and is going to explod and head north. Seams the north east of the U.S is going to get hammered .....just my .02....cause I stayed at the holiday Inn last night


The town I lived in on Long Island is slated to get 24-28" of snow.


----------



## nickel back

todd03blown said:


> The town I lived in on Long Island is slated to get 24-28" of snow.



.....hope you find away to enjoy it


----------



## Mountainbuck

Maybe it'll show back up Mid wk even stronger?


----------



## DDD

Here is what I think about today's model runs for next Monday/ Tuesday:  

That's all I got today. Looks like cold rain. Going to watch my daughter do gymnastics.


----------



## smokey30725

I'm going to wash my truck. If nothing else, that should draw massive amounts of rain.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

DDD said:


> Here is what I think about today's model runs for next Monday/ Tuesday:
> 
> That's all I got today. Looks like cold rain. Going to watch my daughter do gymnastics.



Just one of those years I guess. Thanks for the update and good luck to your daughter!


----------



## DDD

WWA is up for the northern counties. Maybe an inch to someone under a heavy band. I mentioned this a few days back.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Is Murray in this wwa


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


>



Oh yea!! We'll see. Snowfall predictions of up to 2 feet are really close to here.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Mountainbuck said:


> Is Murray in this wwa



Yep. Said half inch low elevation 1-2 above 1500 ft. Ill get to see how my 68 vw beetle does hopefully lol.


----------



## jf950y

Maybe we are in for a change and one of these storms will line up with some cold temps .The northeast is just now getting there first big snows of the season. So at least we are trending in the right direction Thanks DDD for all the time you put into keeping us informed.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Oh yea!! We'll see. Snowfall predictions of up to 2 feet are really close to here.



i hope you get three





feet.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> i hope you get three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feet.


Somebody is going to get over 3' probably, but it  won't be here.


----------



## DDD

Unreal the amount of snow that will fall from NYC up to Maine. Historic storm. I will not tell you that it looks like another one pops in there next week!


----------



## Paint Brush

In about 3 days let's see how good NY city's snow removal works. We might be able to use some pointers one day


----------



## jcountry

DDD said:


> Unreal the amount of snow that will fall from NYC up to Maine. Historic storm. I will not tell you that it looks like another one pops in there next week!



It is interesting to watch.  

Even though it ain't our backyard, there looks to be one heck of a storm coming to the northeast.


----------



## Resica

Paint Brush said:


> In about 3 days let's see how good NY city's snow removal works. We might be able to use some pointers one day



I think they actually melt alot of their snow.


----------



## Mountainbuck

3D, give it to us straight it's never gonna snow again is it??!!??


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> 3D, give it to us straight it's never gonna snow again is it??!!??



February will be our best chance.  It's still a long way off.

I will point out that the "snow bomb" that is about to plaster the NE was not picked up on until Yesterday.  3 days out from the actual event.

It's just frustrating at this point.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD said:


> February will be our best chance.  It's still a long way off.
> 
> I will point out that the "snow bomb" that is about to plaster the NE was not picked up on until Yesterday.  3 days out from the actual event.
> 
> It's just frustrating at this point.



Fingers crossed for next Monday !!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Oh well. . Come on spring


----------



## PappyHoel

I totally expect DDD to cancel winter again after looking at the forecast.


----------



## malak05

Model Mayhem all weekend they all pretty much showed completely different solution every run. We are now in that 7 day window and the Euro brought a good look back last night let's see if we can get a trend on next few runs.


----------



## blood on the ground

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Oh well. . Come on spring



Let's skip it and head right into October!


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> Let's skip it and head right into October!



I could live with that. I hate heat, humidity, and mosquitos.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It's a cold rain here at 34 degrees.


----------



## PappyHoel

Let's go ahead and close this miserable thread out.  Cold rain predictions suck!


----------



## PappyHoel

Only 3 more posts needed


----------



## PappyHoel

Let's locker down


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Phone is showing snow for the 1 and 2


----------



## PappyHoel

Waiting on DDD to start a new thread


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Boom


----------



## PappyHoel

Locker up!  Need immediate moderator assistance.  Moderator to the winter weather thread stat.


----------



## nickel back

bout time this thread has been bad luck......


----------



## jf950y

#2 is going to chg our luck


----------



## rjcruiser

thread killa


----------



## CamoDawg85

jf950y said:


> #2 is going to chg our luck


----------

